# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2016 às 10:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2016 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Manhã estranhamente amena para a época do ano, mesmo para os normais na cidade de Portalegre. Como diz o @james, este inverno não nos pára de surpreender pelo negativo.
Às 8h estavam uns 9º/10º C em Portalegre, com muito orvalho no carro, céu limpo e nenhum vento. A caminho de Arronches, notava-se a habitual descida de temperatura, por causa da inversão térmica, mas menor do que noutros dias. Com o sol mais alto e mais quente era notória a evaporação e o vapor de água da geada/orvalho que havia.
Em Arronches, surgiu o nevoeiro, o qual prevalece até ao momento, com temperaturas entre os 7ºC e os 9ªC (sensação térmica mais baixa)


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia,
Amanheceu com algum frio e alguma geada por Arronches...
Mínima de *3,6°C*
Agora por Portalegre céu limpo e uma temperatura algo amena...

Falta 1 mes e meio para o inverno terminar e ainda não saímos disto...as mínimas são baixas mas nada a ver com o que é normal em invernos decentes. Que pasmaceira de inverno,  o melhor disto tudo foi apenas a chuva do início de janeiro que mudou isto senão não sei como seria...começou fevereiro e tenho apenas 13 geadas registadas..de todas só uma foi forte, fraquíssimo


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2016 às 16:04)

Uái...! a Primavera chegou mais cedo e ninguém disse nada... :P

Máxima de 22,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 19,9ºC em Carvoeiro.
Céu azul, sem vento e um mar que é um encanto...

Está-se bem no Algarve...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2016 às 20:29)

O panorama à hora de almoço era este  Mas algo me diz que a chuva ainda vai fazer muita falta...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
Dia igual aos outros todos...
*Máx: 16,5°C
Min: 3,6°C*

A noite segue fresca...
Tatual: *7,4°C*
*92% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

No meu último post não disse que havia nevoeiro em aproximação...

Neste momento já cá chegou e está cerrado.
*6,4°C*
Sensação térmica mais baixa deve estar nos 4°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2016 às 22:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de Primavera, as cegonhas já chegaram e com elas trouxeram o calor da Primavera. 

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC

Fevereiro vai ser igual a Janeiro, por aqui, mais um mês seco como é habitual, estamos no Inverno, talvez Março surpreenda, se existem 2 estações que poderiam sair do mapa, elas são o Verão e o Inverno, mais vale um Outono e a Primavera do que 1 milhão de Verões e Invernos juntos.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 00:04)

ecobcg disse:


> O panorama à hora de almoço era este  Mas algo me diz que a chuva ainda vai fazer muita falta...


Drone?
Que foto estupenda!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2016 às 00:08)

joralentejano disse:


> No meu último post não disse que havia nevoeiro em aproximação...
> 
> Neste momento já cá chegou e está cerrado.
> *6,4°C*
> Sensação térmica mais baixa deve estar nos 4°C


  Interessante a quantidade de vezes que reportas nevoeiro,isso merecia uma contagem.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante a quantidade de vezes que reportas nevoeiro,isso merecia uma contagem.


Esta zona durante todo o ano tem nevoeiros, às vezes até mesmo no verão quando há dias mais frescos há muitas vezes nevoeiro de manhã, no inverno chega a haver dias e dias de nevoeiro tal como já reportei em que nem sequer o sol aparece...vou fazer a contagem na assinatura desde o início deste ano, já lá está o número de dias que me lembro em que houve nevoeiro até agora


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *2,3°C*
O nevoeiro ontem à noite desapareceu por volta das 00h...
Deu lugar à geada...
______
Neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

Hoje o nevoeiro não dá tréguas! Continua cerrado, com uma sensação térmica muito desagradável!


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2016 às 14:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Drone?
> Que foto estupenda!


Sim 
Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Boa Noite 
O nascer do sol de hoje, não é a melhor vista mas pronto achei giro na mesma 
foto tirada ás 7:30h:




Ao inicio da manhã esteve assim, não estive aqui em Arronches mas pelo o que me disseram o nevoeiro apareceu e permaneceu quase o dia todo, quando cheguei (18h) havia apenas no vale do rio...
*Máx:* *13,8ºC
Min: 2,3ºC
*
Neste momento nevoeiro denso em aproximação...
*8,1ºC*
*96% HR*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

O dia ficou marcado por bastante nevoeiro, por vezes intenso...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2016 às 19:27)

Visibilidade muito reduzida por aqui mas consigo ver estrelas, não há nevoeiro em altura...
*7,9ºC
*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

E continua o nevoeiro! Ligeira dissipação por volta das 17h, mas não suficiente para se ver o Sol. Agora novamente bastante intenso. E, assim sendo, vamos a caminho das 24 horas seguidas com nevoeiro.


----------



## MikeCT (2 Fev 2016 às 22:35)

Em Faro (cidade) um dia primaveril, estamos nós no "pico" do inverno e anda-se de t-shirt nas horas mais quentes do dia.
Faz hoje 62 anos que nevou no Algarve junto ao mar, inclusive em Faro.

Para quem conhece, o Jardim Manuel Bívar, junto à doca no dia 2 de Fevereiro de 1954





Se a foto fosse hoje, via-se a malta (ingleses etc) deitada na relva a apanhar sol


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

Vento forte, com 59 km/h de NE, com 12,5ºC actuais, subiu dos 9,5ºC. O típico vento de leste a aquecer...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2016 às 00:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta zona durante todo o ano tem nevoeiros, às vezes até mesmo no verão quando há dias mais frescos há muitas vezes nevoeiro de manhã, no inverno chega a haver dias e dias de nevoeiro tal como já reportei em que nem sequer o sol aparece...vou fazer a contagem na assinatura desde o início deste ano, já lá está o número de dias que me lembro em que houve nevoeiro até agora



Boa, obrigado por teres adicionado essa informação. 

Entre maio e setembro, talvez faça a contagem do nevoeiro na serra, mas é uma situação diferente, trata-se do capacete da serra de sintra que devido á forte nortada origina precipitação oculta.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2016 às 07:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa, obrigado por teres adicionado essa informação.
> De nada
> Entre maio e setembro, talvez faça a contagem do nevoeiro na serra, mas é uma situação diferente, trata-se do capacete da serra de sintra que devido á forte nortada origina precipitação oculta.


Aqui diz- se que os nevoeiros começaram a aparecer com mais frequência desde que a barragem foi construída...tem influência sim mas o rio também tem... é algo interessante que nunca me lembrei de contar


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Fev 2016 às 09:04)

Bom dia

Hoje, às 8h em Portalegre estavam uns 9º/10ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e um vento moderado de NW/N bem fresquinho, provocando uma sensação térmica bastante desagradável...
Em Arronches, notava-se alguns bancos de nevoeiro e neblina, mais notórios a SE/S, céu igualmente nublado e quase sem vento, pelo que as temperaturas estão muito mais baixas do que na cidade, com valores muito próximos dos 4ºC.
Ahhh e as acácias já começaram a florir, como é normal nesta época 



joralentejano disse:


> Aqui diz- se que os nevoeiros começaram a aparecer com mais frequência desde que a barragem foi construída...tem influência sim mas o rio também tem... é algo interessante que nunca me lembrei de contar



Off-Topic: @joralentejano o mesmo aconteceu em Esperança desde que a Barragem do Abrilongo foi concluída. Era raro haver nevoeiro para além das serras que foram uma barreira natural antes da freguesia, enquanto logo à saída (Monte das Ligeiras) começava o nevoeiro e, por vezes, durava todo o dia. Actualmente há muitas mais vezes e decerto que a junção das duas barragens e os cursos de água (Rio Caia e Ribeira de Arronches) ampliam a probabilidade de formação de nevoeiros e neblinas na sede do Concelho.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2016 às 12:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @joralentejano o mesmo aconteceu em Esperança desde que a Barragem do Abrilongo foi concluída. Era raro haver nevoeiro para além das serras que foram uma barreira natural antes da freguesia, enquanto logo à saída (Monte das Ligeiras) começava o nevoeiro e, por vezes, durava todo o dia. Actualmente há muitas mais vezes e decerto que a junção das duas barragens e os cursos de água (Rio Caia e Ribeira de Arronches) ampliam a probabilidade de formação de nevoeiros e neblinas na sede do Concelho.


Sim, o rio tem muita influência nisso,  quando há dias assim só mesmo a zona da serra é que se safa, muitas vezes ouço dizer que na esperança e nos mosteiros está um lindo dia de sol e em Arronches está nevoeiro cerrado...se não fosse a serra nem essas zonas se safavam...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

Boas,
Amanheceu com muitas nuvens altas e sem vento, mínima de *2,1°C*
Em contraste por volta das 8h em Portalegre vento moderado a forte a tornar a sensação desagradável...mas temperaturas a rondar os 9°C...

Neste momento nuvens altas... sigo com *16,2°C *e vento moderado


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

Boa Noite 
Hoje dia de caminhada durante a tarde 
Flores por todo o lado...








Uma seara...
A ribeira de Caia passa lá embaixo...




O céu esteve assim:
SSW:




Para NE estava quase limpo:




Cursos de água com bom caudal e água cristalina :
Rio Caia:




Ribeira de Caia:




Ribeira de Arronches: (quando encheu chegou perto das casas)




Dois ribeiros:





 ~




E por último uma foto do final do dia de hoje:




*Máx: 16,2ºC
Min: 2,1ºC*
Amplitude térmica de Março/Abril 

Tatual: *9,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e um vendaval que até apitava na serra, na zona de Salir. 

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC


----------



## Smota (4 Fev 2016 às 01:41)

Boa noite. Máxima 21.3C, mínima 3.1C. 
Será que isto está mesmo correto???


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2016 às 08:52)

Bom dia.
O vento não deixou descer tanto a temperatura, ontem à noite algumas rajadas eram bem fortes...
Mínima de *5,2°C*
Gostava de saber o valor das rajadas, em princípio lá para o verão já terei uma daquelas estações meteorológicas todas xpto agora ainda não há disponibilidade 

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e sem vento. 

Ps: a lagarta do pinheiro já anda por ai a dar alergia às pessoas, era só em março/abril que devia aparecer...só por aqui podemos ver o quão descontrolado anda isto


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Fev 2016 às 09:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Amplitude térmica de Março/Abril



Off-Topic: @joralentejano foste aos agriões  Nessa foto tens a prova como o tempo anda louco de todo... Agriões em Fevereiro é uma raridade e, este ano, tenho um familiar que ainda não deixo de ter agriões num regato perto de casa... Ao menos tem havido salada de agrião com laranja em casa 

Bom dia

Manhã com vento fresco por Portalegre, com temperaturas muito semelhantes às de ontem, céu pintado de nuvens altas que deixavam passar um sol ameno para o habitual das manhãs de Fevereiro.
Notou-se que o vento não permitiu a formação de orvalho ou de geada, nem mesmo a concentração de nevoeiro próximo a Arronches. Agora devem estar uns 9º/10º C, céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @joralentejano foste aos agriões  Nessa foto tens a prova como o tempo anda louco de todo... Agriões em Fevereiro é uma raridade e, este ano, tenho um familiar que ainda não deixo de ter agriões num regato perto de casa... Ao menos tem havido salada de agrião com laranja em casa


É verdade, até estou admirado como é que as árvores por aqui ainda nao estão floridas, mas ontem vi roseiras já com alguns rebentos, está tudo assim, mas o frio durante a noite e manhã e o nevoeiro dos últimos dias não deixa desenvolver muito as coisas por aqui, há agriões em todos os ribeiros que estão a correr, já disse aqui muitas vezes e também já me disseram, se isto muda radicalmente e se aparece ai uma geada negra, tudo o que não está preparado para isso morre...


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2016 às 17:45)

Há alguma convecção a sudoeste do barlavento algarvio:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2016 às 19:43)

Boa Noite 
Dia mais fresco que o de ontem...
*Máx: 14,6ºC
Min: 5,2ºC
*
Tatual: *7,7ºC*
*59% HR*


----------



## chispe (5 Fev 2016 às 19:07)

É impressão minha ou está mais frio em faro? Alguém sabe as temp ?


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2016 às 19:19)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia ameno, ainda bem que isto vai mudar este tempo até já enjoa 
*Máx: 16,1ºC
Min: 2,4ºC
*
A noite segue fresca...
Tatual: *8,3ºC*
*vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

Temperatura a descer bem...*5,7°C
Vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.
*13,7°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

Boas,
Já chove puxada a vento


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

Já chove


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Chove fraco com vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

Chove bem vento moderado a forte.


----------



## chispe (6 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

Chove onde?


----------



## chispe (6 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

Em faro nada


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

chispe disse:


> Em faro nada


Em Faro, a chuva só chega de madrugada, mas a frente já enfraqueceu bastante.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Chove de novo e com alguma intensidade


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2016 às 21:38)

Vento forte, com algumas rajadas intensas, a 62 km/h neste momento, com alguma chuva.
Edit: Chuva bem forte batida a vento, que chuvada!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

Por aqui chuva, nevoeiro e o vento bastante forte eu diria rajadas de 70/80km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 22:04)

Continua a chover bem,  o vento está cada vez mais forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Fortios, Portalegre - Estrada em muito más condições, algumas poças profundas, ainda chove muito forte.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

Chuva forte!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

Chove torrencialmente a água é tanta que até já está com dificuldade em escoar...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

já acalmou mas continua a chover moderado, ainda não arrefece, sigo com *10,8°C *estáveis já à bastante tempo.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 23:16)

Dilúvio e vento fortíssimo  que grande chuvada, as ruas são autênticos rios


----------



## chispe (6 Fev 2016 às 23:24)

Malta quando dizem que chove ou algo acontece digam a localidade sff em faro centro neste momento nada de água


----------



## jotackosta (6 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

Podes ver o "local" na fotografia de perfil


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2016 às 23:37)

chispe disse:


> Malta quando dizem que chove ou algo acontece digam a localidade sff em faro centro neste momento nada de água


Está escrito na minha localização (Arronches, portalegre) se estás no telemóvel tens de clicar em cima da fotografia de perfil para ver...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

chispe disse:


> Malta quando dizem que chove ou algo acontece digam a localidade sff em faro centro neste momento nada de água





joralentejano disse:


> Está escrito na minha localização (Arronches, portalegre) se estás no telemóvel tens de clicar em cima da fotografia de perfil para ver...


No mesmo assunto, @chispe, também pode colocar a localização nas opções do perfil, para ser mais fácil identificar de onde relata.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2016 às 00:04)

Já vai arrefecendo, sigo com *9,1°C*


----------



## chispe (7 Fev 2016 às 00:34)

Pronto Malta já entendi obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2016 às 11:42)

Bom dia,
Céu com muitas nuvens e vento moderado com rajadas fortes, está um dia desagradável.
Sigo com *9,1°C *


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2016 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algum vento, de madrugada choveu e ainda rendeu 2 mm.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC
actual: 12.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

Boas 
Dia de céu com períodos de muito nublado,  o vento foi acalmando ao longo da tarde...
Máx: *13,2°C*
Min: *6,7°C*

A noite segue fresca com céu muito nublado e sem vento...
Tatual: *8,1°C*
*90% HR*


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

o Algarve continua alheio ao inverno português...

a temperatura mais baixa desde outubro foram 9,1ºC em Aljezur (estação agrícola) no dia 24 de novembro... de lá pra cá noites mais quentes.
a precipitação anda por 30-40% do valor esperado.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Fev 2016 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Períodos de chuva fraca e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

Boa tarde,
Por Arronches de manhã ainda caíram uns chuviscos. 

Agora céu muito nublado, vento moderado e *12,8°C*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2016 às 21:31)

Boa noite a todos 
Dia fresco com céu muito nublado e algum vento por aqui...
Máx:* 13,7°C*
Min: *8,3°C*

Hoje durante o dia estava mais frio devido ao vento, neste momento a noite segue agradável, sem vento e céu muito nublado.
O casaco nem é necessário...
*11,5°C*
*92% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (8 Fev 2016 às 23:23)

Já chuvisca por aqui e o vento já começa a aumentar de intensidade.
A temperatura mantém- se estável, *11,1°C
*


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2016 às 01:42)

Chove bem por aqui chuva miudinha mas que cai com intensidade, ideal para os terrenos, que continue


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2016 às 09:05)

Bom dia,
Chuva e *11,2°C *


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

Neste momento, a reportar de vendas novas...
Não chove e o sol vai tentando aparecer.
15°C


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2016 às 15:25)

aguaceiros fracos em Faro e vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2016 às 20:35)

Boas,
Segundo me disseram choveu o dia todo por aqui...

Agora não chove mas há muito vento, *11,4°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Boas,
Dia de chuva fraca mas persistente, a acumulado entre os 3 e os 5mm por aí. 
Vento por vezes forte.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2016 às 23:30)

Chove bem  vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia
Às 8h, em Portalegre, estavam uns 10º/11ºC, bastante humidade, algum nevoeiro orográfico (característico da cidade de Portalegre em situações de frentes quentes e chuvas contínuas) e vento fraco.
A chuva ligeira acompanhou-me até Arronches onde, há poucos minutos, já deu um pouco mais da sua graça, sendo moderada, acompanhada de vento fraco e temperatura ligeiramente inferior à registada em Portalegre.


----------



## chispe (10 Fev 2016 às 10:43)

Em faro neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

Chove moderado já à algum tempo agora chove com mais intensidade


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

Chove torrencialmente em Arronches  bela carga de água


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2016 às 14:32)

Por aqui tem sido um dia bastante chuvoso. Não que chova muito, mas é sempre moderada/fraca e cai sem parar.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2016 às 15:51)

Chuva fraca neste momento, tem sido um belo dia de chuva 
O vento não dá tréguas...
*14,6°C
100% HR
*
EDIT(16:04H): chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Continua a chover bem chove à horas sem parar...
Pelo IPMA até às 15h os acumulados nas estações aqui da zona são:
Portalegre: *15,4mm*
Elvas: *4,9mm*
Estremoz: *8,9mm*
Avis, Benavila: *8,3mm*

Aqui pelo que tem estado a chover o acumulado deve ser de *12/13mm*
Nada mau...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Boas,
Parou de chover por volta das 17:30h e deu para dar uma volta por ai, está tudo com bom caudal, esta chuva vai ajudando...
Neste momento vai chovendo fraco...
*13,4°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2016 às 18:40)

Boas,
Dia normal de inverno com chuva e nevoeiro.
Vento moderado a forte e neste momento vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Continua a chover  é fraca mas persistente...
*12,7°C*


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

isto nem chegam a ser chuviscos... é uma poagem. Tempo muito húmido.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2016 às 00:09)

O acumulado de ontem (dia 10) deve ter ficado na casa dos *15mm, *de madrugada choveu bem e foi o dia todo a chover com pequenas pausas...um belo dia de inverno 

Neste momento morrinha e *12,3°C *estáveis.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2016 às 08:32)

Bom dia,
Chuva fraca durante toda a madrugada e continua 
Está tudo cheio de água, se esta chuva fosse mais forte havia uma cheia das grandes...
Mínima de *11,8°C*
Tatual: *12,3°C*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

Boas,
Não choveu de tarde, houve boas abertas e algum sol...
Máx: *16,1°C*
Min: *11,8°C*

O céu está a ficar mais nublado novamente...
Tatual: *12,9°C*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Fev 2016 às 23:36)

Boas,
Algumas nuvens e vento moderado por aqui a tornar a sensação desagradável, sigo com *10,6°C *(nova mínima do dia).
*93%Hr *


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2016 às 23:41)

Então pessoal do Sul?! Deixam o nosso colega @joralentejano a falar sozinho?
Não desanimes, quando estava a viver em Espanha eram dias e dias de monólogo que eu tinha no seguimento Europa.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2016 às 23:46)

Sim @joralentejano continua o teu excelente seguimento, sempre pormenorizado, muitos de nós seguimos atentamente.
Cumprimentos


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2016 às 23:55)

Penso que se deve mais à falta de acontecimentos.  Os últimos dias têm sido de chuva fraca quase constante excepto hoje que houve abertas e uma interrupção da chuva. Máxima de 16,0ºC e mínima de 10,8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 00:01)

MSantos disse:


> Então pessoal do Sul?! Deixam o nosso colega @joralentejano a falar sozinho?
> Não desanimes, quando estava a viver em Espanha eram dias e dias de monólogo que eu tinha no seguimento Europa.


Hahah pois é, já reparei várias vezes nisso, praticamente em todas as paginas quase metade dos posts são meus, mas como é óbvio não vou desanimar, gosto bastante de publicar aqui


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim @joralentejano continua o teu excelente seguimento, sempre pormenorizado, muitos de nós seguimos atentamente.
> Cumprimentos


Continuarei claro  os dias por aqui agora começaram a animar, e mesmo quando os dias eram monótonos não havia um único dia em que não publicasse, como já disse gosto bastante de publicar aqui 
Obrigado
Cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2016 às 00:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Hahah pois é, já reparei várias vezes nisso, praticamente em todas as paginas quase metade dos posts são meus, mas como é óbvio não vou desanimar, gosto bastante de publicar aqui



É esse o espírito!  

É como disse o @jonas_87, podemos não fazer seguimento aqui, mas seguimos atentamente o que escreves.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

MSantos disse:


> É esse o espírito!
> 
> É como disse o @jonas_87, podemos não fazer seguimento aqui, mas seguimos atentamente o que escreves.


Obrigadoo  os registos ainda são pouquinhos,  mas brevemente terei uma estação meteorológica daquelas que regista tudo e que ainda torne isto ainda mais interessante


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia, 
Tem estado a chover fraco por aqui e continua...
Mínima de *10,2°C*
Tatual:* 12,3°C *


----------



## chispe (12 Fev 2016 às 09:07)

Bom dia

Começou a chover em faro neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

Continua a 
Caudais a subir...


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 13:48)

Estou em Portalegre e chove chove sem parar não sei com está o rio caia mas se não estiver já com leito de cheia pouco deve faltar...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2016 às 14:02)

Bem, por aqui já começou a "chuva infinita" há algum tempo, com 3,9mm e a somar. 14,3ºC com vento moderado a forte. O vento promete ser forte a muito forte nos próximos dias.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

Por aqui (Moura) também já chove bem. Não muito intensa mas "bem caída"!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Chuva forte agora no centro de Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuva forte agora no centro de Portalegre









E que se resume à acumulação actual. Agora chove fraco, mas vento com algumas rajadas ainda, e a tendência será intensificar. 14,3ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

Já por Arronches,
Vento a intensificar-se, chuva fraca...


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Boas,
Tem sido um dia de chuva contínua, agora não chove e também mais um dia de nevoeiro.
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

Cheia no rio caia como já era esperado, a barragem agradece e muito  ribeiros totalmente cheios, campos alagados porque já não absorvem nada, qualquer chuva que cai vai logo parar os cursos de água...
Nada a ver com o norte do país mas já é muito bom para a região porque a situação à 2 meses atrás era horrível e já durava à praticamente um ano...as saudades de um inverno com chuva decente já eram muitas  agora que venha o frio e a ver se tenho boas mínimas por aqui porque este inverno tem estado parado nesse sentido.
__________
Chove desde madrugada e continua a chuviscar...
Max: *14,7°C*
Min: *10,2°C
*
Tatual: *13,8°C*


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 20:36)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte...
*13,3°C 
100% HR*


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

IPMA confirma possibilidade de neve a sul do Tejo (Serra de S.Mamede) durante o Domingo.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2016 às 23:42)

Continua a  fraca mas persistente, à pouco choveu com mais intensidade...
Se a chuva fosse mais forte nem quero imaginar como seria por isso assim está bom.
Tempo muito húmido, as paredes escorrem água e o chão está bastante escorregadio...
*13,1°C
100% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 00:39)

O radar não mostra mas chove bem por aqui agora


----------



## Sulman (13 Fev 2016 às 01:16)

A última saída do GFS abre a possibilidade à queda de Neve em várias localidades Alentejanas como Estremoz, Castelo de Vide, Marvão, Portalegre, Borba, Vila Viçosa e por outros eventos, neve em Vila Viçosa e Borba, é habitualmente acompanhada de neve em Arraiolos (+- 400 m). O que acham? É possível verem-se alguns flocos?


----------



## PapoilaVerde (13 Fev 2016 às 07:52)

Encontro -me no concelho de Estremoz, deitei-me com chuva e acordei com chuva. Chove certinho de certeza que há umas boas horas.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 09:07)

Sulman disse:


> A última saída do GFS abre a possibilidade à queda de Neve em várias localidades Alentejanas como Estremoz, Castelo de Vide, Marvão, Portalegre, Borba, Vila Viçosa e por outros eventos, neve em Vila Viçosa e Borba, é habitualmente acompanhada de neve em Arraiolos (+- 400 m). O que acham? É possível verem-se alguns flocos?


Sinceramente a haver neve deve ser nos pontos mais altos de Portalegre, Marvão, serra de São Mamede e serra de Ossa.
O ima fala em cotas acima de 600m e só estes locais no Alentejo que mencionei acima é que têm essa altitude ou superior, mas pode ser que aconteça alguma surpresa em cotas mais baixas não sei, é ir acompanhando


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Continua a chover e não parou de madrugada o caudal do rio de certeza que é mais alto do que ontem, tenho de ir ver quando tiver disponibilidade...
Tempo demasiado mau para o duatlo que vai ocorrer hoje mas já é habitual chover no dia da prova 
Sigo com *13,1°C
100% HR
*


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 09:36)

Bom dia amigos,
O dia começou com chuva fracae mais um dia de nevoeiro fechado.
Curiosamente neste momento o vento é fraco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Bom dia para todos

Só tenho uma palavra: Chuva, chuva e mais chuva... Para quem pensava que neste Inverno não ia chover, aqui temos a prova que a meteorologia irá sempre surpreender-nos.
Em Portalegre, estava chuva fraca mas intensa, nevoeiro orográfico após a Santana, temperaturas entre os 12º/14º C e vento fraco. Todo o caminho até Arronches, foi debaixo de chuva, com os campos já bem alagados e os cursos de água bem alimentados, mas sem situações de cheia.
Por Arronches, a chuva continua, mas creio que a temperatura está mais baixa, pois também começou a intensificar-se o vento, prelúdio do que nos espera amanhã 
Espero sinceramente que os modelos estejam errados e que haja precipitação amanhã e segunda-feira, para matar as saudades do elemento branco. Acredito que a humidade gerada por estas chuvas intensas desta semana, poderá influenciar positivamente o surgimento de precipitação sob a forma de neve em cotas mais baixas do que aquilo que os modelos sugerem.
Off-Topic: é curioso observar que, nem o GFS ou o ECMWF, estão de acordo com o prognóstico para as próximas 72 h, muito menos para a próxima semana. Enquanto o GFS deixa as temperaturas baixas e com algumas esperanças para o resto da semana, o ECMWF prevê a subida da temperatura, com valores de primavera para o fim de semana de 20/21...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 12:47)

Boas,
Assim está o Rio Caia:










Continua a chuva fraca...
*13,3°C
100% HR*
Vento moderado


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia para todos
> 
> Só tenho uma palavra: Chuva, chuva e mais chuva... Para quem pensava que neste Inverno não ia chover, aqui temos a prova que a meteorologia irá sempre surpreender-nos.
> Em Portalegre, estava chuva fraca mas intensa, nevoeiro orográfico após a Santana, temperaturas entre os 12º/14º C e vento fraco. Todo o caminho até Arronches, foi debaixo de chuva, com os campos já bem alagados e os cursos de água bem alimentados, mas sem situações de cheia.
> ...


Infelizmente já vi isto melhor, porque os modelos praticamente não prevêem precipitação a partir do final da tarde de amanhã...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 13:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Infelizmente já vi isto melhor, porque os modelos praticamente não prevêem precipitação a partir do final da tarde de amanhã...



Off-Topic: Vamos esperar pelo melhor, pois sempre pode haver surpresas.

O AROME prevê precipitação para as 18h/21h e 21h/00h de amanhã 










Em Arronches, o vento está a aumentar significativamente. Não sei se, com tanta chuva, não haverá algumas árvores no chão com a ventania prevista para o final do dia e para amanhã...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 13:15)

Tal com o @Dias Miguel disse o vento aqui em Arronches já está a aumentar significativamente, consigo ver daqui de casa uma das palmeiras que está na zona mais alta vila e já dança por todo o lado, já há rajadas bem fortes, ...começa a ficar desagradável para o duatlo...chuva e vento não é a melhor combinação...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

*Tarde de amanhã no Alto Alentejo*

Períodos de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas para o final da tarde. Chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros dispersos e irregulares, por vezes moderados e acompanhados por queda de granizo, com baixa probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas. Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas, de noroeste. Descida progressiva da temperatura do ar.

Para o final da tarde/início da noite e a entrada do ar frio pós-frontal, os aguaceiros tornar-se-ão pouco frequentes e será provável a formação de bancos de nevoeiro, caso o vento comece a diminuir de intensidade.

Temperaturas prováveis às 21h00 (valores mínimos, aproximadamente, para o Domingo segundo o yo.no):

Portalegre: 3,8 ºC
Estremoz: 4,6 ºC
Elvas: 5,0 ºC (aqui a mínima será ligeiramente mais tarde)
Évora: 5,5 ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Fev 2016 às 13:52)

amanhã quero pessoal em São Mamede


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2016 às 14:37)

Boas pessoal!

Por aqui dias tb de chuva quase sempre fraca (chuvisco). Sendo que ontem houve alguns períodos de chuva intensos, mas sem ser nada de especial.

As temperaturas têm estado muito amenas para a época, a rondar os 14ºC/15ºC. E claro o vento a fazer sentir-se, mas também sem ser nada de especial.

Uma foto que ilustra bem o dia:







Amanhã e para além da cota ser elevada para esta zona, há dois factores que temos de ter em conta, a escassa precipitação modelada e é o vento não ser de Leste. Esse sim é o vento que trás surpresas do branco elemento em pontos mais raros de se ver. tenho a certeza que nevará em São Mamede e Marvão, mas também poderá não ser em grandes quantidades. Quanto a outros locais e cotas, é ver para crer.
Não se deixem levar pelo entusiasmo fácil porque depois maior será a desilusão... E olhem que já passei muitas vezes por isso.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Na última entrada mais significativa de NW em 2013 tive uma boa chuvada de granizo que deu para esbranquiçar os espaços verdes, portanto.  Por aqui 13,5ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 14:57)

Chove bem já á uns bons minutos puxada a vento


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2016 às 15:19)

A Foía em grande no que toca vento, segundo o IPMA:


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Fev 2016 às 15:31)

actioman disse:


> Boas pessoal!
> Amanhã e para além da cota ser elevada para esta zona, há dois factores que temos de ter em conta, a escassa precipitação modelada e é o vento não ser de Leste. Esse sim é o vento que trás surpresas do branco elemento em pontos mais raros de se ver. tenho a certeza que nevará em São Mamede e Marvão, mas também poderá não ser em grandes quantidades. Quanto a outros locais e cotas, é ver para crer.
> Não se deixem levar pelo entusiasmo fácil porque depois maior será a desilusão... E olhem que já passei muitas vezes por isso.



Concordo contigo na questão da precipitação modelada, mas em termos de vento vou ter de desacordar, pois a acumulação de 10/15 cm de neve que se vê na minha foto de perfil, ocorreu no dia 10 de Janeiro de 2010, na cota de 350 mts em Esperança. Nesse dia, o vento estava de sul, por mais estranho que seja 
Carta desse dia:




Ahhh e nesse dia quase não nevou no Maciço de S. Mamede, excepto na zona de Esperança, Arronches e inclusive em entre Santa Eulália e S. Vicente 

É verdade que nesse dia, as cotas foram muito mais baixas que irão ocorrer neste evento, mas acredito que a serra de Portalegre poderá ter a visita do elemento branco e com alguma acumulação. Amanhã irei tentar subir à serra, caso haja precipitação. O melhor mesmo era nevar no Centro da cidade


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2016 às 16:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Concordo contigo na questão da precipitação modelada, mas em termos de vento vou ter de desacordar, pois a acumulação de 10/15 cm de neve que se vê na minha foto de perfil, ocorreu no dia 10 de Janeiro de 2010, na cota de 350 mts em Esperança. Nesse dia, o vento estava de sul, por mais estranho que seja



Nesse episódio de neve o país estava a bater o dente. Havia muito frio acumulado. Quando a precipitação chegou, ainda que vinda de sul, nevou.

Agora não há frio nenhum acumulado. E aquele que há-de vir, vem de noroeste. Portanto, bastante húmido.


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2016 às 16:48)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Concordo contigo na questão da precipitação modelada, mas em termos de vento vou ter de desacordar, pois a acumulação de 10/15 cm de neve que se vê na minha foto de perfil, ocorreu no dia 10 de Janeiro de 2010, na cota de 350 mts em Esperança. Nesse dia, o vento estava de sul, por mais estranho que seja
> Carta desse dia:
> 
> Ahhh e nesse dia quase não nevou no Maciço de S. Mamede, excepto na zona de Esperança, Arronches e inclusive em entre Santa Eulália e S. Vicente
> ...






AnDré disse:


> Nesse episódio de neve o país estava a bater o dente. Havia muito frio acumulado. Quando a precipitação chegou, ainda que vinda de sul, nevou.
> 
> Agora não há frio nenhum acumulado. E aquele que há-de vir, vem de noroeste. Portanto, bastante húmido.



Miguel eu sei como foi! Andei inclusive durante a manhã na estrada de Elvas a Portalegre (passando por Arronches que é a minha terra natal!  ) E mais ao final da noite Elvas - Campo Maior - Arronches - Elvas.

Podes ver aqui os meus registos desse memorável dia: Neve em Elvas - 10 Janeiro 2010
E aqui também mais umas quantas imagens: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010

Em relação ao vento do quadrante leste o que quis dizer é que tenha componente leste (mais seco e "continental"), tudo que vier de Sul puro ou com componente Oeste, é para esquecer (muita humidade). Daí a dificuldade em nevar por aqui em condições. Ver uns flocos, de quando em vez lá se vêem, mas neve a acumular é outro coisa. Temos um oceano e a sua corrente quente aqui a 200 km e isso quer dizer, "logo ali".
E claro o que o André à pouco reforçou, frio instalado que aguente.
Aqui neste post era precisamente falado este tema dos ventos e também da orografia: Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010

Voltando ao tópico em si, por cá continuam os chuviscos mas mais escassos e o vento sim está em aumento. A temperatura a rondar os 15ºC/16ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 17:34)

Boas,
Ganhei coragem e fui assistir ao duatlo, mal começou a prova começou a chover moderado com alguns momentos mais fortes (entre as 15h e as 16h) depois a chuva passou a fraca e agora na volta para casa choveu a potes puxada a muito vento, apanhei uma molha monumental portanto, o meu guarda chuva já era...inverno muito chuvoso este, ninguém esperava...

Neste momento a chuva continua puxada a vento forte


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 18:07)

Chuvisco, vento forte e nevoeiro este nevoeiro por aqui também dura quase á uma semana...
Em relação á neve por esta zona acho difícil porque quando começar a entrar o ar frio a precipitação já tende quase desaparecido e esse factor será determinante, provavelmente "morreremos na praia".


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2016 às 18:39)

Vento já a tornar-se bem forte, com algumas rajadas intensas. Chove fraco, mas na horizontal.  Como sempre, a minha estação após um período mais intenso de chuva e vento... falha-se-lhe o sinal, portanto não tenho dados concretos para dar.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 19:13)

A chuva continua a cair  vento a ficar muito forte, já há com cada rajada...não tenho dados porque tive de tirar o sensor da rua senão voava e depois já não tinha nada para registar as temperaturas interessantes que estão previstas, se tudo se concretizar terei um novo recorde de temperatura mínima mais baixa...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

Acaba de intensificar o vento temporariamente, ficou bem forte de repente.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

Loucura de vento na zona mais ventosa da vila  as rajadas são fortíssimas,  ia caindo ao chão só não cai porque me agarrei a uma árvore, é a zona mais alta da vila e é um local muito aberto, seria interessante se lá houvesse um anemómetro, já é assim e ainda falta algum tempo para o pico do vento...impressionante...a minha rua também é um autêntico corredor de vento quando está entre O/NO, há rajadas que até parece que levam as persianas.
Morrinha a esvoaçar,  mais parece fumo.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2016 às 22:09)

Já não chove e o vento é moderado a forte, amanhã haverá mais vento segundo as previsões.
Estive a ver o acumulado de ontem em Portalegre do ipma e foi de 26.3mm, nada mau.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

É impressionante o temporal de vento que aqui vai...
Vento forte constante e as rajadas são muito fortes, tenho olhado muito para aquela palmeira que já aqui falei e imagino muitas vezes a resistência que aquilo precisa de ter para se aguentar nestas situações, tem mais de 70 anos, já está habituada. 

O céu está apenas com algumas nuvens a passar a correr e algumas estrelas visíveis.


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Por cá estranhamente o vento diminuiu bastante. Mas esteve muito intenso entre as 20h30 e as 21h30 sensivelmente. Temperatura altíssima com cerca de 15ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

actioman disse:


> Por cá estranhamente o vento diminuiu bastante. Mas esteve muito intenso entre as 20h30 e as 21h30 sensivelmente. Temperatura altíssima com cerca de 15ºC.


Estranho, pensava que era geral,  aqui o vento está muito forte...


----------



## Smota (13 Fev 2016 às 23:28)

Boa noite, por aqui o vento também está mais fraco e já quase não chove. Temp. 12.3c.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

O vento aqui está em fase de intensificação de novo, após um período de estranha e arrepiante acalmia, mas mesmo assim bem mais calmo. No entanto, por alguma razão, a electricidade acabou de piscar. Deve haver algumas zonas com vento intenso ainda, por efeito de algum vale ou monte.

11,9ºC.


----------



## PTG (13 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Por cá uma máxima de 13,6°C e 90% de HR e mínima de 10,8°C e 83% de HR. Neste momento estão 11,6°C e 88% de HR. Não chove nem está vento.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

É impressionante a ventania por aqui, meu deus ...mas é estranho em Portalegre também não haver vento...


----------



## PTG (14 Fev 2016 às 00:02)

Corrijo . Neste momento há vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 00:47)

Há vento, mas não tanto como há umas horas. Neste momento anda na casa dos 20 km/h, com rajadas que chegam aos 35-40 de vez em quando. Aí por Arronches deve ser algum efeito local.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

aguaceiros fracos... mais uma semana se passou sem novidades no tempo. A próxima salvo as temperaturas não deve trazer nenhuma novidade.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 00:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aí por Arronches deve ser algum efeito local.


Mas não sei qual será o efeito, a vila nem está numa zona elevada, pelo contrário, normalmente quando aqui o vento é forte em Portalegre também tem de ser, não me lembro de uma situação deste tipo.
As rajadas de certeza que têm estado na ordem dos *70-80km/h
*
Agora está ligeiramente mais calmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 00:59)

Mas acontece facilmente, já me aconteceu algumas vezes. Valência de Alcântara em Espanha estava com 80 km/h às 0h, portanto pode ser "defeito" local é de Portalegre. 

11,0ºC, a descer, vento moderado mas com algumas rajadas repentinas na ordem dos 40 km/h.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 01:38)

Segundo o IPMA nas estações mais próximas o vento médio não é muito elevado: (00:00h)
Portalegre: *31,3km/h*
Elvas: *16,9km/h*

pelos vistos isto é mesmo localizado...
Parecia estar a acalmar mas era impressão, rajada fortíssima à pouco que até meteu medo ao susto não esperava nada disto agora...


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 03:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas não sei qual será o efeito, a vila nem está numa zona elevada, pelo contrário, normalmente quando aqui o vento é forte em Portalegre também tem de ser, não me lembro de uma situação deste tipo.
> As rajadas de certeza que têm estado na ordem dos *70-80km/h
> *
> Agora está ligeiramente mais calmo.




Li num post teu que este ano irias montar uma estação completa, aguardamos com ansiedade, pois essa vila parece ser cheia de surpresas meteorológicas! 
Grandes registos vão advir de ai certamente,

Rajadas dessa ordem são obra sim senhor, mas baseadas apenas em observação empírica... Calcular a velocidade do vento pela mera observação pode levar a grandes desvios da realidade. Em todo caso impossível não seria.

Eu passei ai uma boa parte da minha infância, aliás até ai nasci à moda antiga, em casa e com parteira! , tinha ai os meus avós e estava principalmente no Verão. Claro falo dos anos 70 e princípios dos 80. Não me interessava propriamente pela meteorologia ainda, por isso não tinha ideia de tão grandes diferenças com Elvas. Só o numero de geadas é incrível sim senhor. Grande Arronches!
É claro que a proximidade com a serra justificará em parte as diferenças.

Por cá o vento voltou a soprar novamente, mas nada de especial, de destaque foi como já anteriormente reportei, entre as 20h30 e as 21h30 aproximadamente.
Agora já está de Oeste e vai paulatinamente rodando até chegar a NW.
No gráfico da EMA do IPMA é bem visível o período da estranha acalmia que referi:







A temperatura actual ronda os 12ºC a 13ºC e vai descendo . O céu varia entre o pouco nublado e o nublado com nebulosidade baixa a passar a grande velocidade.

Abraço e bom descanso.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 07:00)

actioman disse:


> Li num post teu que este ano irias montar uma estação completa, aguardamos com ansiedade, pois essa vila parece ser cheia de surpresas meteorológicas!
> Grandes registos vão advir de ai certamente,
> 
> Rajadas dessa ordem são obra sim senhor, mas baseadas apenas em observação empírica... Calcular a velocidade do vento pela mera observação pode levar a grandes desvios da realidade. Em todo caso impossível não seria.
> ...


Sim, irei, ainda não sei quando será mas em princípio será este ano, este sensor que tenho até dá registos muito parecidos com os das estações mais próximas mas como é óbvio não é perfeito e nem o local é perfeito para isso mas para um começo já é muito bom. Calcular a velocidade das rajadas é complicado sim e é nestes momentos em que se sente falta de uma estação completa...
Seria muito interessante ter uma porque o clima de Portalegre e de Elvas não têm nada a ver um com o outro e Arronches está no meio, muitas das vezes digo que esta zona é a "fronteira" da precipitação  este inverno não tem havido nem metade das geadas que é costume haver, lembro- me de nos outros anteriores invernos acordar para ir para a escola e estar tudo branco, até a água congelava  esta zona é muito fria, às vezes até penso que o sensor tem os registos errados porque as estações daqui perto não registam valores tão baixos mas basta ir lá fora para tirar as conclusões.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 07:27)

O vento forte não dá tréguas por aqui, é impressionante o temporal e agora também está a chover bem  isto faz-me lembrar o Gong.

Por volta das 5 da manhã choveu bem com uma ventania dos diabos.

EDIT(07:36H): que ventania agora  rajadas impressionantes, meu deus que temporal


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Fev 2016 às 08:12)

Não ouvi vento nem chuva em Estremoz durante a noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 10:02)

Rajadas bem fortes!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 10:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas não sei qual será o efeito, a vila nem está numa zona elevada, pelo contrário, normalmente quando aqui o vento é forte em Portalegre também tem de ser, não me lembro de uma situação deste tipo.
> As rajadas de certeza que têm estado na ordem dos *70-80km/h
> *
> Agora está ligeiramente mais calmo.


Por aqui acontece o mesmo muitas vezes, noto perfeitamente que há muito mais vento aqui do que propriamente na cidade e em especial mais do que na baixa da cidade, eu vivo a 6/7km de Portalegre mas isso faz toda a diferença, ainda esta semana quase todos os dias houve por aqui nevoeiro e assim que começava a descer do "baco" para quem conheçe a cidade parecia que entrava noutro mundo sem nevoeiro, um pequeno exemplo


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 11:02)

Chove torrencialmente, parece estar a cair algum granizo também.
Que sensação tão desagradável


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Pelo Centro de Portalegre, em 10 minutos aparece o Sol, nos próximos 10 está a chover a cântaros. Aguaceiros fortes e com uma nítida descida acentuada da temperatura, pois os vidros embaciaram em poucos momentos.
Vamos aguardar pela tarde por esse frio prometido e pelos flocos de neve (sempre optimista ) Pena a precipitação não acompanhar a descida de temperaturas...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

Depois da chuva torrencial vem o sol e cada vez mais frio...
*7,1°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 11:18)

Pelo radar estão aproximar-se boas células!


----------



## luky (14 Fev 2016 às 11:26)

Aproveitar abrir as janelas e portas para acabar naturalmente com a humidade.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 11:34)

Mais aguaceiros em aproximação,  à pouco houve uma rajada tão forte que mais parecia que ia deitar as antenas de tv ao chão, não caíram por um fio...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 11:53)

Aguaceiros a chegar,  começa a chover, vento muito violento  quase que leva as janelas


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Aqui nos altos da cidade de Portalegre parece que anda o demónio à solta. À pouco registei uma rajada de 84,6km/h. O vento continua a intensificar-se acompanhado por vezes de alguns aguaceiros. A temperatura começou a cair a pique, já vai nos 5,3°C. Onde é que isto vai parar?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

Rajada de 74 km/h há pouco, e 6,4ºC em descida acentuada.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 12:01)

No reguengo á pouco a temperatura rondava os 3/4ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 12:05)

Começa a aumentar a precipitação, com 5,9ºC ainda em descida.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:07)

E agora temos o Sol a querer revelar-se no meio desta confusão toda.. 4,5°C.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 12:07)

*6,3°C *a descer, e chove...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

Mesmo que não seja neve, nestas situações por vezes dá para ver pequenas partículas brancas na precipitação que sobrevivem até cá abaixo, por enquanto é o que acontece, chove fraco com 5,8ºC, e confirma-se a aberta...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

Espero bem que haja aguaceiros agora para a tarde, pode ser que veja alguma coisa no Reguengo +- 700m.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Para quem viu o que vi ainda à pouco, agora temos isto...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 12:16)

talingas disse:


> Aqui nos altos da cidade de Portalegre parece que anda o demónio à solta. À pouco registei uma rajada de 84,6km/h. O vento continua a intensificar-se acompanhado por vezes de alguns aguaceiros. A temperatura começou a cair a pique, já vai nos 5,3°C. Onde é que isto vai parar?



Aqui no centro não se nota tanto, por causa dos edifícios, mas a sensação térmica, inclusive em casa, está a descer a pique...

Off-Topic: Talingas, caso haja alguma novidade por essa zona, é só questão de apitar. Estou deserto de uns flocos de neve


----------



## trepkos (14 Fev 2016 às 12:18)

Logo à noite vou até Marvão, espero ter a sorte de ver alguma neve.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

No topo da serra a temperatura já deve rondar os 2/1°C


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Boas abertas agora... O problema da célula anterior foi que se desfez mesmo às portas da cidade. Vem outra a NW, mas irá passar a Sul de raspão. Veremos. Algum sol com 6,0ºC e rajada de 48 km/h.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:31)

Trago noticias do topo de São Mamede. De um repórter que corre sempre para as ocorrências, já o tentei convencer a juntar-se aqui ao forum mas está difícil.
Video de Mário Ramos - Topo de São Mamede


www.facebook.com/mario.ramos.524/videos/10204559233095491/?permPage=1


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

Em Évora o vento esteve impressionante até há uns 5 min atrás, agora subitamente acalmou.

Entretanto passou mais um aguaceiro bem grande por aqui.

No Facebook, já se relatam os primeiros estragos:





Foto na EN254 entre o Redondo e Évora. Fonte: Facebook @ Operação STOP Évora.


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

talingas disse:


> Trago noticias do topo de São Mamede. De um repórter que corre sempre para as ocorrências, já o tentei convencer a juntar-se aqui ao forum mas está difícil.
> Video de Mário Ramos - Topo de São Mamede


 
não dá para ver


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

talingas disse:


> Trago noticias do topo de São Mamede. De um repórter que corre sempre para as ocorrências, já o tentei convencer a juntar-se aqui ao forum mas está difícil.
> Video de Mário Ramos - Topo de São Mamede



Pois não se consegue ver, tenta copiar e colar directamente para o forum.


----------



## vamm (14 Fev 2016 às 12:36)

Bem, em termos de vento, isto está horrível hoje! Não pára de soprar forte e os aguaceiros são constantes.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

david 6 disse:


> não dá para ver





Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois não se consegue ver, tenta copiar e colar directamente para o forum.



Não dá por causa das definições de privacidade do perfil do facebook.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 12:39)

Se conseguir vou agora á tarde á serra


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

talingas disse:


> Não dá por causa das definições de privacidade do perfil do facebook.



A mim ontem aconteceu-me a mesma situação, mas carreguei em cima da imagem e fiz copiar, e acabou por dar na mesma, não fica é com a interface do facebook, fica directa no fórum.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

De repente veio um lindo dia de Sol... A precipitação parece desfazer-se cada vez que se aproxima, o típico, por mais irritante que seja. 7,1ºC.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:44)

Vamos lá ver então...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 12:45)

Os aguaceiros já estão a vir mais de norte do que de NW, à medida que vão progredindo para sul dissipam-se, se chegar algo à serra já era muito bom mas mal se aproximam desfazem-se, até parece que é de propósito


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 12:46)

talingas disse:


> Vamos lá ver então...


 que venham mais aguaceiros


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

Diz-se que por Marvão, e passo a citar, "Já chegaram uns floquinhos de neve, mas foi de pouca dura
Vamos ver como corre a tarde!" Eu também quero ver como corre!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 13:08)

Aguaceiro a chegar à serra...já não é visível daqui de Arronches


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

Agora sim chuva moderada, apesar de o efeito na temperatura não ser tão acentuado como o aguaceiro anterior. Deve estar a nevar bem em S. Mamede e Marvão.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

Por aqui já chove com intensidade à alguns minutos... Temperatura voltou a iniciar descida... 5,6ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

por aqui chove moderadamente...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 13:15)

Vejo algumas "pastinhas de neve", como lhe chamam por aqui entre o aguaceiro forte. 70 km/h de rajada com 6,6ºC.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 13:17)

A estação do Cabeço de Mouro voltou à vida. Estão 3ºC a 660m de altitude. No topos da serra a 900 e 1000m deve estar a nevar bem...


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vejo algumas "pastinhas de neve", como lhe chamam por aqui entre o aguaceiro forte. 70 km/h de rajada com 6,6ºC.



É verdade também me parece ver algo por vezes!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

6,2ºC em descida, a água-neve durou 5 segundos, mas ainda chove moderado e vão aparecendo algumas partículas brancas por entre a precipitação. Vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 13:22)

Céu a ficar muito negro, se em Portalegre cai água neve em são Mamede deve estar a nevar bem, com sorte até nas serras do concelho neva


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 13:24)

Mais um período de vento forte em que alguma precipitação mais sólida é arrastada pelo vento.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 13:25)

Post no facebook da Mercearia de Marvão - " Neva bastante em Marvão. Fotos a seguir ao almoço! "


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 13:28)

Começa a chover parece estar a cair granizo também, isto hoje está animado  não tenho disponibilidade de ir à serra, era bom começar a chover fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

5,3ºC, já não chove tanto. Foi pouco para lavar a vista, mas que houve elementos sólidos na precipitação, houve.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Fev 2016 às 13:42)

Parece-me que há boas possibilidades de hoje nevar no Algarve... a cota pelo final da tarde ronda os 800 m, a Serra de Monchique poderá ver alguma coisa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:45)

Em termos de vento, ninguém bate a Fóia.  Só em Portimão e Aljezur, o vento é mais fraco, de resto, em Sagres, Faro e Castro Marim ele leva tudo pelos ares e por aqui, nota-se que tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nos últimos minutos. Chuva é que nada.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

Chove bem no meio da chuva parece estar a cair umas partículas brancas  estou apenas a 272m de altitude, talvez seja granizo, não se consegue perceber por causa do vento...


----------



## vamm (14 Fev 2016 às 13:52)

Cada vez que chega um aguaceiro, traz com cada rajada de vento... minha nossa! Mesmo aqui mais para o litoral, nota-se que está bem mais frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 13:55)




----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 13:57)

Sim, já nevou em Marvão (agora não há precipitação), mas atenção que a foto não é de Marvão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 14:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, já nevou em Marvão (agora não há precipitação), mas atenção que a foto não é de Marvão.



Sim, a foto pode enganar visto que a mesma é do Gerês, tal como diz na legenda.



Fonte: Neve em Marvão!
EXCLUSIVO Meteo Alentejo - Núcleo Regional de Meteorologia/Mercearia de Marvão!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 14:21)

Céu constantemente a encobrir, e depois a abrir, e assim sucessivamente, mas vem uma célula no horizonte. Enfraquecimento do vento com 7,0ºC. A cota deverá começar a baixar a partir de agora, portanto algum aguaceiro forte que sobreviva poderá dar alguma surpresa maior do que as anteriores.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 14:40)

Chove forte com vento forte! Situação igual às anteriores, elementos sólidos entre a precipitação arrastados pelo vento.

Edit: Acabei de ver uma dessas partículas a partir-se em muitas, parece-me ser graupel.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:41)

E é oficial estiveram a esvoaçar micro flocos de neve por todo o lado!


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:42)

Na serra deve estar interessante!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

Sim, estão mais abundantes os "micro-flocos" especialmente quando a chuva intensificou há pouco. Agora abrandou um pouco, mas as rajadas ainda vão arrastando alguns desses flocos.

@talingas: Bela rajada aí em cima! Eu acho que o meu anemómetro deve estar meio preso outra vez, porque o estardalhaço do vento pareceu bem mais que 70 km/h por aqui também.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

www.instagram.com/p/BBxLD_Xwi2UGm1tCErgjlrS2HDOAwDmnus2_DI0/


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Durante o ultimo "episódio", registei uma rajada de 100,4 km/h. Agora já não chove e a temperatura volta a subir, 3,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Sim, isso é mesmo dentro da Serra. E este round 3 foi de pouca dura, abre o sol outra vez, com 4,5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 14:53)

Chuva forte por aqui vento muito forte, temperatura a descer, *4,8°C *


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, estão mais abundantes os "micro-flocos" especialmente quando a chuva intensificou há pouco. Agora abrandou um pouco, mas as rajadas ainda vão arrastando alguns desses flocos.
> 
> @talingas: Bela rajada aí em cima! Eu acho que o meu anemómetro deve estar meio preso outra vez, porque o estardalhaço do vento pareceu bem mais que 70 km/h por aqui também.



Só reparei na rajada agora..  O meu também teve de ser oleado a pouco tempo.. nem se mexia coitadito..


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

Água neve por aqui  *4,4°C*


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 14:56)

talingas disse:


> Só reparei na rajada agora..  O meu também teve de ser oleado a pouco tempo.. nem se mexia coitadito..


O meu estava igual, WD-40 resolveu, mas não sei durante quanto tempo. Pode ser que a rajada tenha sido mesmo mais fraca por aqui, porque não apetecia nada ter que desmontar aquilo tudo para ver se está preso ou não. 

4,7ºC a aumentar de novo, no entanto, com cada aguaceiro, a temperatura desce mais, o que pode ser evidência da descida da cota de neve.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Fev 2016 às 15:01)

O vento por Albufeira já derruba arvores


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Acabadinha de tirar em Évora. Orientado para Norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

Este aguaceiro parece ir passar ao lado, bem negro a Oeste. 6,2ºC.

Edit: Pois, desfez-se às portas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Fev 2016 às 15:23)

Estou neste momento dentro do carro à espera que pare de chover, notam-se algumas pedrinhas a cair no vidro do tecto de abrir que mal tocam no vidro desfazem-se.

Edit granizo mais forte e maior.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 15:28)

á pouco estive na serra, não no alto, e não vi qualquer vestígio de neve, mas se continuarem estes aguaceiros pela tarde/ noite nevará bem de certeza...


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 15:30)

Parabéns malta de Portalegre! A ver se a coisa fica mais consistente e fica tudo branco! 

Por aqui grande vendaval por vezes, a estação do IPMA aqui do sitio bem que o mostra, estou curioso para ver amanhã o resumo de hoje e saber qual a rajada máxima, ainda mais tendo em atenção que a EMA está num pequeno vale e logo a uma cota inferior à da cidade.
O frio vai-se instalando pouco a pouco, fazendo-se notar mais a partir das 12h, mas ainda assim com grandes diferenças para com Portalegre ou Estremoz.
Já esteve nos 9,1ºC às 13h, agora na ultima informação do IPMA às 14h voltou a subir para os 10,2ºC.

Continuo a suspeitar da acuidade dos dados da EMA de Elvas, especialmente o udómetro... Sei que este tipo de aguaceiros não abonam nada a favor, pois pode chover muito num local e a 500m pouco ou nada cair. Mas tenho visto tanta água cair em belos aguaceiros (isso sim de curta duração 10m/15m) e depois pouco é contabilizado pelo IPMA. A EMA tem um total até ás 14h de uns ridículos 1,9mm... Aqui até corre a água pela rua abaixo e estou a cerca de 1km da EMA do IPMA! 

Neste último aguaceiro, o maior do dia, que ocorreu pouco depois das 14h (veremos o que registou o IPMA na atualização das 15h), deu para ver algum granizo entre a chuva quando esta era mais intensa, estava dentro do carro e via-se bem no vidro. Aliás o céu está com aspecto de trovoada e mostra instabilidade.

Algumas fotos tiradas á pouco após a passagem do dito aguaceiro.

















Claro a sensação de frio é muito desagradável com este vento!


----------



## PapoilaVerde (14 Fev 2016 às 15:37)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Acabadinha de tirar em Évora. Orientado para Norte.


Acabei de sair há precisamente 15/20 min de Évora e vi esse grande escuro. Venho em sentido contrário , em direção ao litoral. Ainda não foi desta que os meus filhos vão ver nevar.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 15:41)

Agora:


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2016 às 15:46)

tudo tranquilo no Algarve... além do vento e de pequenas ocorrências com árvores não se passa mais nada. Céu por vezes nublado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 15:47)

Relatando por Marvão: infelizmente não há precipitação,  mas o frio é intenso, tal como o vento. 
No caminho através da serra de Portalegre,  ao Salão Frio (cota 500/600 metros) os aguaceiros eram fortes e de neve. Infelizmente choveu antes e a neve derrete automaticamente.  
Vamos esperar pelo regresso e se há mais surpresas. Pelo menos já vi nevar


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Parece vir aí outro aguaceiro, a ver se não tem o mesmo desfecho do anterior. Neve no Salão Frio confirma que a cota está a descer. 6,3ºC com sol.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Fev 2016 às 15:52)

Granizo em Évora há pouco...


----------



## PTG (14 Fev 2016 às 16:03)

Por cá a temperatura tem variado entre os 6,6°C e os 5,7°C. Neve nem vê-la! Tem chovido bem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

Em Marvão está novamente a nevar. Logo há fotos


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

Este aguaceiro parece vir moribundo também... Por agora só vento e chuvisco. 6,7ºC. Choveu bem durante... 2 segundos.

Edit: Começa a acontecer a história do costume:


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

O aguaceiro mal chegou a Portalegre dissipou-se


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

PTG disse:


> Por cá a temperatura tem variado entre os 6,6°C e os 5,7°C. Neve nem vê-la! Tem chovido bem.



E em que parte de Portalegre estás!? Tanto o SpiderVV como o talingas já reportaram ter visto neve (água-neve, "pastinhas de neve", micro-flocos).

Por aqui lá registou alguma coisa de jeito a EMA do IPMA, 2,3mm às 15h. A temperatura igualmente a ficar mais dentro dos valores das estações em redor com 7,3ºC igualmente às 15h na referida EMA.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2016 às 16:29)

Não foi durante períodos prolongados, o PTG podia não estar a ver com atenção.  E alguns dos meus relatos dos microflocos eram esporádicos por entre a chuva, facilmente invisíveis se não estivermos com atenção.

Por aqui, bem ao lado... com 5,3ºC..


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2016 às 16:54)

Fiz à pouco o trajecto do Alandroal para Estremoz. Alternância do estado do tempo, inicialmente com aguaceiros com granizo e depois já sol com abertas; várias zonas de campo com granizo. Temperatura a descer para os 2,5 ºC no momento dos aguaceiros.

Agora, em Estremoz, céu parcialmente nublado e com sol; temperatura a subir para os 4,0 ºC.



GonçaloMPB disse:


> Granizo em Évora há pouco...



 Exactamente assim esta tarde por aqui: sempre que uma linha instável passe por aqui deixa esse tipo de aguaceiros, acompanhados por granizo.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

Arco íris:


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

Gerofil disse:


> Fiz à pouco o trajecto do Alandroal para Estremoz. Alternância do estado do tempo, inicialmente com aguaceiros com granizo e depois já sol com abertas; várias zonas de campo com granizo. Temperatura a descer para os 2,5 ºC no momento dos aguaceiros.
> 
> Agora, em Estremoz, céu parcialmente nublado e com sol; temperatura a subir para os 4,0 ºC.


 
se ai estão 4ºC, talvez no topo da Ossa apareça uns flocos


----------



## JPAG (14 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

Boas. Sou novo por aqui e podem contar comigo para começar a relatar acontecimentos de maior relevância em Évora ou, pontualmente aos fins de semana, em Vila Viçosa e arredores (Borba/Alandroal)

De momento em Évora sol e pouco vento depois de uma tarde com aguaceiros, rajadas fortes e algum granizo de pequenas dimensões. 
Para os lados de Borba parece que o granizo caiu com mais intensidade (pelo que me contaram, enganou muito gente que foi à janela e viu tudo branco  )

(foto da autoria de Catarina Bilro)


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 17:40)

JPAG disse:


> Boas. Sou novo por aqui e podem contar comigo para começar a relatar acontecimentos de maior relevância em Évora ou, pontualmente aos fins de semana, em Vila Viçosa e arredores (Borba/Alandroal)
> 
> De momento em Évora sol e pouco vento depois de uma tarde com aguaceiros, rajadas fortes e algum granizo de pequenas dimensões.
> Para os lados de Borba parece que o granizo caiu com mais intensidade (pelo que me contaram, enganou muito gente que foi à janela e viu tudo branco  )
> ...


Bem vindo ao fórum


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2016 às 17:48)

12ºC - a temperatura desceu... já se nota aqui em Faro.


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Arco íris:



Jorge Juntei as tuas duas belas fotos e fiz esta panorâmica, mantendo o teu nome claro está, se te importares diz que a apago de imediato! 
E já agora obrigado por mostrares essa bela terra ao mundo!










JPAG disse:


> Para os lados de Borba parece que o granizo caiu com mais intensidade (pelo que me contaram, enganou muito gente que foi à janela e viu tudo branco  )
> 
> (foto da autoria de Catarina Bilro)



Bem vindo aqui à casa!
E têm a certeza de que era mesmo granizo? Essa foto podia passar bem por ser neve.

Por cá mais um aguaceiro, mais fraco, o vento também mais fraco, mas com rajadas audíveis ainda e a temperatura na casa dos 7ºC a 8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 18:04)

actioman disse:


> Jorge Juntei as tuas duas belas fotos e fiz esta panorâmica, mantendo o teu nome claro está, se te importares diz que a apago de imediato!
> E já agora obrigado por mostrares essa bela terra ao mundo!


Claro que não me importo,  ficou magnifica,  assim está muito melhor, obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

O vento deu uma trégua mas já se está a intensificar outra vez, aquele aguaceiro a norte de Portalegre dissipou-se antes de chegar à cidade, a probabilidade de nevar na serra como deve de ser é cada vez menos


----------



## MikeCT (14 Fev 2016 às 18:15)

Em Faro (cidade)  neste momento 10,5ºC, rajada max de 75,4 km/h pelas 11:41. 

Na Foia pelas 17:00 estavam 3,5ºC, ainda pode cair uma agua-neve se é que já não está a cair.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 18:25)

Bah... a precipitação está claramente a diminuir... ainda não será este inverno que veremos a serra pintada de branco, por aqui nem agua-neve, nem granizo, até o vento está fraco, uma acalmia incrível.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Estou no topo da serra de são Mamede, com -0.6•C. Vento muito forte, nevoeiro cerrado. E neva com muito fraca intensidade. Mas penso que está a agravar. Fazia falta mais precipitação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

talingas disse:


> Estou no topo da serra de são Mamede, com -0.6•C. Vento muito forte, nevoeiro cerrado. E neva com muito fraca intensidade. Mas penso que está a agravar. Fazia falta mais precipitação.



Infelizmente, pelo radar, não de adivinha nenhuma precipitação em breve. Parece que as células dissipam-se quando se dirigem para SE...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

Ventania violenta outra vez por aqui, está a agravar novamente,  as rajadas devem ser superiores aos 70km/h...
*4,6°C*
A sensação deve ser de 0/-1°C 
Céu pouco nublado, já não espero mais precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 18:35)

Eu já tinha alertado ontem que a falta de precipitação a partir do final da tarde ia ser um problema... se houvesse precipitação significativa ia nevar bem de certeza.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 18:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu já tinha alertado ontem que a falta de precipitação a partir do final da tarde ia ser um problema... se houvesse precipitação significativa ia nevar bem de certeza.


Mas é esta a nossa sina infelizmente


----------



## Smota (14 Fev 2016 às 18:41)

Pelo Crato esteve muito vento, sol, chuva e um pouco de granizo!!!
Agora o frio está a apertar, estão 6ºC mas parece estar muito menos!
Não chove nem  há vento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 18:45)

Bom, já deu para matar um pouco as saudades do elemento branco. Quando saí de Portalegre, na subida para o Salão Frio, era notória a mudança da chuva em cotas mais baixas, para a neve em cotas entre os 500/600 metros. Infelizmente com a chuva anterior, toda a neve derretia assim que atingia o solo ou os telhados.
Fui perto das eólicas, antes do Alto de S. Mamede, mas como estava o céu com abertas decidi ir até Marvão.
Quando cheguei, era esta a vista deslumbrante e fresquinha deste o "ninho da águia". 






Como não havia precipitação, decidi aquecer com um chocolate quente, à espera de algum aguaceiro.
E assim foi 











Um aguaceiro de 10 minutos, com vento bem forte e que não deu para mais fotos. É claro que a neve derretia assim que atingia o solo, sem nenhuma acumulação.
Após mais umas voltas, já estou em Portalegre, mas na ausência de precipitação, já não houve nenhum motivo para reportagem fotográfica.
A temperatura no centro da cidade ronda os 4º/5º C mas com uma sensação térmica bem inferior. Caso haja alguma precipitação, aposto que haverá alguns flocos na cidade, mas sem qualquer acumulação.


----------



## JPAG (14 Fev 2016 às 19:03)

actioman disse:


> E têm a certeza de que era mesmo granizo? Essa foto podia passar bem por ser neve.



Pelos relatos que vi no facebook não passou de granizo. Não sei se há termo mais especifico para tal, mas era um granizo bastante pequeno o que iludiu as pessoas. 

Pela temperatura sentida em Estremoz de 3/4ºC (448m) tenho quase a certeza que os próximos aguaceiros serão de neve na Serra d'Ossa (653m) e aldeias vizinhas (Aldeia da Serra, e possivelmente Rio de Moinhos, Barro Branco, Bencatel) que por norma são bastante mais frias que as vilas em redor embora tenham altitudes semelhantes. Posso estar enganado, porque não é comum nevar na zona...


----------



## MikeCT (14 Fev 2016 às 19:05)

2,6 ºC na Fóia pelas 18:00, pena não haver uma webcam lá em cima...


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

MikeCT disse:


> 2,6 ºC na Fóia pelas 18:00, pena não haver uma webcam lá em cima...



E com 2,8 mm de precipitação... água-neve, na pior das hipóteses, deve ter caído. E acrescente-se os 70 km/h de vento médio, pode-se estar a viver lá em cima uma autêntica "tempestade de neve"!


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 19:20)

JPAG disse:


> Pelos relatos que vi no facebook não passou de granizo. Não sei se há termo mais especifico para tal, mas era um granizo bastante pequeno o que iludiu as pessoas.
> 
> Pela temperatura sentida em Estremoz de 3/4ºC (448m) tenho quase a certeza que os próximos aguaceiros serão de neve na Serra d'Ossa (653m) e aldeias vizinhas (Aldeia da Serra, e possivelmente Rio de Moinhos, Barro Branco, Bencatel) que por norma são bastante mais frias que as vilas em redor embora tenham altitudes semelhantes. Posso estar enganado, porque não é comum nevar na zona...



Graupel!? 

Por aqui temperatura entre os 4ºC e os 5ºC, dei uma volta de carro agora. Ambiente gelado com o vento de NW. E logo este inverno que não temos os corpos ambientados para isto, é um choque térmico. O vento continua forte,
Céu mais limpo e acho que por aqui dou por finalizada a precipitação.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Jorge_scp disse:


> E com 2,8 mm de precipitação... água-neve, na pior das hipóteses, deve ter caído. E acrescente-se os 70 km/h de vento médio, pode-se estar a viver lá em cima uma autêntica "tempestade de neve"!



Seguramente está bom para um pic-nic 

Em Faro (cidade) o vento acalmou bastante e ronda agora os 20 km/h


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 19:22)

Foi o máximo que consegui filmar, as mãos já me doíam a sério... com -0,6ºC e o vento infernal... lá começou finalmente  a nevar.. eram cerca das 18h.


----------



## PTG (14 Fev 2016 às 19:31)

Neste momento 4,6°C. Se a temperatura descer mais e chover irá nevar na cidade durante a noite.


----------



## PTG (14 Fev 2016 às 19:33)

actioman disse:


> E em que parte de Portalegre estás!? Tanto o SpiderVV como o talingas já reportaram ter visto neve (água-neve, "pastinhas de neve", micro-flocos).
> 
> Por aqui lá registou alguma coisa de jeito a EMA do IPMA, 2,3mm às 15h. A temperatura igualmente a ficar mais dentro dos valores das estações em redor com 7,3ºC igualmente às 15h na referida EMA.


Zona do hospital.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 20:35)

Boas,
O vento já está fraco a moderado, finamente um descanso...à 1 hora atrás a ventania era demais, de certeza que entre ontem e hoje houve rajadas de mais de 100km/h, a ventania da noite passada foi algo muito localizado, já não via o vento tão intenso desde a tempestade Gong.

Sigo com *3,8°C*
As mínimas dos próximas dias irão ser interessantes, na madrugada de terça para quarta se não houver nada a estragar o recorde de mínima mais baixa será batido e a geada poderá ser grande, veremos...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 21:00)

As 20h Portalegre seguia nos 2ºc, falta a precipitação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Às 20 h, Fóia seguia com 2.2ºC e com 0.6 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> As 20h Portalegre seguia nos 2ºc, falta a precipitação...



Vamos ter de esperar pela madrugada de quarta para quinta 

Foi meter a cabeça à janela, para a recolher novamente... Que frio... Falta mesmo só a precipitação para que a Cidade Branca fizesse jus ao seu nome


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Pela temperatura sentida em Estremoz de 3/4ºC (448m) tenho quase a certeza que os próximos aguaceiros serão de neve na Serra d'Ossa (653m) e aldeias vizinhas (Aldeia da Serra, e possivelmente Rio de Moinhos, Barro Branco, Bencatel) que por norma são bastante mais frias que as vilas em redor embora tenham altitudes semelhantes. Posso estar enganado, porque não é comum nevar na zona...



Não, a precipitação já terminou no extremo interior do alentejo; isso já não vai acontecer.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

E às 21h a Fóia com 1,6ºC e  mais 0,6 mm


----------



## david 6 (14 Fev 2016 às 22:25)

veem muitos aguaceiros no interior norte e centro do país, se algum se aguentar... atenção malta de Portalegre


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

david 6 disse:


> veem muitos aguaceiros no interior norte e centro do país, se algum se aguentar... atenção malta de Portalegre


Vamos ver é senão se dissipam!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2016 às 22:35)

Vento a aumentar outra vez...a temperatura já esteve em *3,2°C *(mínima do dia) e agora está em *3,6°C *

Não vou ter esperanças que aqueles aguaceiros que estão no interior norte e centro cheguem cá porque o aguaceiro que está a NW de Castelo Branco já se está a dissipar...


----------



## PTG (14 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

Por aqui a temperatura teima em não baixar dos 4,6°C. Já esteve nos 4,2°C mas voltou a subir.


----------



## talingas (14 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

Vento começou a intensificar-se... Rajadas entre os 40 a 50km/h... Temperatura a subir. 4,2ºC agora...


----------



## vamm (15 Fev 2016 às 12:56)

Durante a noite o vento acalmou, mas esteve mesmo muito frio.
Hoje voltou em força, está bem pior do que ontem e é com cada rajada que parece que vai arrancar as árvores todas.
De resto, um aguaceiro aqui e outro ali, céu muito nublado, mas mais nada de especial.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2016 às 13:02)

Bom dia,
O vento acalmou durante a noite, sendo apenas fraco mas mesmo assim a temperatura não desceu tanto, mínima de *3,4°C*

O dia amanheceu com sol e algumas nuvens...
Agora o sol continua mas há mais nuvens que o fazem desaparecer de vez em quando, o vento intensificou-se.


----------



## talingas (15 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

E pronto, um dia como o de hoje a contrastar bastante com o de ontem. O vento bem mais calmo.. 10,9ºC..


----------



## MikeCT (15 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

Hoje por Faro cidade, temp max de 14,9 e vento a chegar aos 70,8 km/h


----------



## Agreste (15 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

o cristóvão colombo escreveu no diário de bordo da primeira viagem de 1492 que os rouxinois na andaluzia cantavam em abril...
este ano vão cantar mais cedo...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

Boas Noites 
Máx: *12,1ºC*
Min: *3,4ºC
*
Tatual: *6,9ºC *
Não desce devido ao vento...
amanhã é que será interessante.
_________________________
Off Topic:
Á 1 ano atrás foi assim: 












A temperatura neste dia deve ter rondado os *-3/-4ºC*.
é todos os anos assim, este ano que tenho registos é que não há frio


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas Noites
> Máx: *12,1ºC*
> Min: *3,4ºC
> *
> ...



Excelente fotos da geada, pode ser que esta semana fique assim também quase por todo o país. 
As pessoas dizem que quando as couves apanham assim geada, que as deixa ficar mais doces, quando são consumidas.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2016 às 21:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Excelente fotos da geada, pode ser que esta semana fique assim também quase por todo o país.
> As pessoas dizem que quando as couves apanham assim geada, que as deixa ficar mais doces, quando são consumidas.


Obrigado 
Espero que na madrugada de terça para quarta haja formação de geada e também espero ter um novo recorde de temperatura mínima mais baixa, vamos ver.
Sim, é verdade


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

Grande vendaval por aqui... sensação térmica baixa


----------



## PTG (15 Fev 2016 às 21:44)

Hoje por cá uma máxima de 10,7°C  e mínima de 4,5°C. A HR variou entre os 85% e os 58%. Neste momento estão 7,0°C e 60% de HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2016 às 22:42)

Boas, por aqui, de manhã estava sol mas começou a aparecer algumas nuvens. Depois, não sei ... 

Pelas 12h30m, apanhei um valente aguaceiro em Budens, depois apanhei outro em Sagres, por volta das 13h. Em Sagres, não podia-se estar com o vendaval, não fosse meter pedras nos bolsos tomava voo e ia dar a Marrocos.  O mar estava calmo em Sagres, só lá para o Cabo de São Vicente é que devia estar mais agreste mas não tive tempo para isso. 

Só uma curiosidade, o Parque Eólico da Raposeira, quando ia para Sagres, com o vendaval que fazia sentir-se só três aerogeradores é que estavam trabalhando, todos os outros estavam parados, de volta para cá, pelas 16 horas já não trabalhava nenhum. Com, este vendaval, os aerogeradores entram em modo bandeira para não causar danos no próprio aerogerador e lá se vai a produção de energia eólica.

Na zona de Sagres, também deve ter chovido bem mais do que aqui, já que existe água e lama em alguns terrenos e por aqui nada.

Por aqui, as temperaturas foram as seguintes:

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC

Neste momento, continua o vendaval forte.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2016 às 23:57)

O vento não deixa descer a temperatura, sigo com *4,8°C *depois de ter estado em *4,3°C*


----------



## vamm (16 Fev 2016 às 01:43)

Só venho dizer que não há vento forte agora. Fraquinho, algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas nada que se compare ao que houve o dia inteiro e ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
Ventania fortíssima por aqui, à pouco houve uma rajada tão forte que até parecia que ia levantar voo, isto agora é todos os dias o mesmo.
*3,9°C*
A sensação deve andar a rondar os *-2°C*


----------



## sielwolf (16 Fev 2016 às 09:28)

Bom dia. Temperatura de -1,3 ºC na Fóia. Manhã bem gelada na Serra de Monchique


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia

Continua o vendaval pela região de Portalegre e Arronches, com um windchill bem desagradável...
É claro que este vento não permitiu a formação de geada, mas as temperaturas certamente estavam muito próximas dos 2º/3º C em Portalegre às 8h e agora ligeiramente superiores por Arronches. Céu limpo com um azul profundo, característico de atmosfera límpida e com frio em altitude.
Vamos esperar pela tarde, pois o IPMA promete nuvens para a raia, onde há fronteira


----------



## Thomar (16 Fev 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia! A temperatura mínima em Ponte de Sôr hoje foi de *+3,3ºC *e ocorreu algures antes das 7H.
Por agora, céu limpo, vento fraco (mas frio) e temperatura a subir para os actuais *+8,5ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 10:04)

Para comprovar o desconforto térmico nesta zona:







-21ºC de Índice Térmico...


----------



## sielwolf (16 Fev 2016 às 10:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Para comprovar o desconforto térmico nesta zona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-27 em Monchique!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 10:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ventania fortíssima por aqui, à pouco houve uma rajada tão forte que até parecia que ia levantar voo, isto agora é todos os dias o mesmo.
> *3,9°C*
> A sensação deve andar a rondar os *-2°C*



joralentejano, toca a sonhar


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 11:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> joralentejano, toca a sonhar


Tão bom que era


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2016 às 12:48)

Estremoz: madrugada fria com mínima de 0,8 ºC 

Chuva, volta... Amanhã, no Alto Alentejo, só haverá precipitação no período mais quente quando a temperatura rondar quase os 10,0 ºC. O vento de sul fará disparar a temperatura durante o dia, antes que comece a chover.

Weather forecast for Portalegre


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 13:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Vento continua mas parece já não ser tão forte como de manhã. Por volta das 7:30h sai de casa e até fiquei com uma horrível dor de ouvidos graças ao vento forte e gelado
> Seria bom o vento acalmar para logo à noite haver um bom arrefecimento mas duvido muito




Em principio vais ter uma bela minima.
http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Portalegre/Arronches~2271448/hour_by_hour.html
No teu caso, como estás numa zona de inversão, os modelos têm dificuldade em prever com maior exactidão as t.minimas, ou seja, possivelmente terás uma minima inferior ao que aparece neste meteograma.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em principio vais ter uma bela minima.
> http://www.yr.no/place/Portugal/Portalegre/Arronches~2271448/hour_by_hour.html
> No teu caso, como estás numa zona de inversão, os modelos têm dificuldade em prever com maior exactidão as t.minimas, ou seja, possivelmente terás uma minima inferior ao que aparece neste meteograma.


Sim, até estou à espera de um novo recorde,  tudo vai depender do vento, o gfs prevê uma minima de -0,4°C mas como é normal na realidade será inferior, aposto numa mínima de pelo menos -2°C, não digo menos porque pode ser exagerado, vamos ver


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas Noites
> Máx: *12,1ºC*
> Min: *3,4ºC
> *
> ...



Que fotografia espectacular!! 

Tu devias ser preso por ter estas jóias aí escondidas!!! 

Isso foi no dia 15/02/2015? Dias propícios para essas mínimas foram o 6 e 7 de Fevereiro (que nevou na Foía, Castelo de Vide, Marvão e também Portalegre (graupel). E em nenhum lugar chegou a ser de mínimas tão baixas (dizes -3ºC/-4ºC). Logo quando chegar a casa vou verificar os registos que tenho de Fevereiro de 2015. Mas para já numa pesquisa rápida aqui ao fórum, sendo Fevereiro de 2015, não vejo outras datas possíveis...

Obrigado pela partilha! Excelente!!





Dias Miguel disse:


> Para comprovar o desconforto térmico nesta zona:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção que isso não é windchill! É um ìndice térmico tendo em conta muitos factores e até o clima local. Nestes podem ver uma explicação mais detalhada do que é o UTCI (Universal Thermal Climate Index):
- IPMA
- UTCI

No entanto não deixa de ser um bom indicador de stress ao frio. E mais incrível ainda Foía e toda a zona envolvente! 

Por cá a noite deixou uma mínima, segundo a EMA IPMA, a rondar o 3ºC (média de 3,7ºC às 07h). O vento em geral fraco do quadrante Norte, mas ainda assim a causar um desconforto térmico quando se anda na rua, em especial em locais onde não dá o Sol.
Neste momento 12ºC/13ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

actioman disse:


> Que fotografia espectacular!!
> 
> Tu devias ser preso por ter estas jóias aí escondidas!!!
> 
> ...


Obrigadoo 
Eu meti isso a dizer que tinha sido à 1 ano atrás mas apenas sei que foi em fevereiro 2015 mas já não me lembro bem do dia...disse -3/-4°C porque a quantidade de gelo era imensa e como se pode ver até os repuxos congelaram, mas não tinha nada para registar a temperatura por isso foi um palpite 

De nada  e obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigadoo
> Eu meti isso a dizer que tinha sido à 1 ano atrás mas apenas sei que foi em fevereiro 2015 mas já não me lembro bem do dia...disse -3/-4°C porque a quantidade de gelo era imensa e como se pode ver até os repuxos congelaram, mas não tinha nada para registar a temperatura por isso foi um palpite
> 
> De nada  e obrigado mais uma vez



Se fores ao exif das fotos lá terás a data e até a hora, desde que na máquina esteja bem configurado.
E sim realmente isso é gelo de temperaturas ou muito baixas ou muito prolongadas. Imaginemos que essa zona fica a negativos logo no inicio da noite e assim se prolonga até ao amanhecer, o resultado será esse!

Tecnicismos à parte, o que conta é o impacto visual da imagem. Isso é onde? Perto da Praça de Touros?

Neste momento já anoiteceu e o ambiente lá fora vai ficando fresquinho! 

A última leitura (a das 17h) do IPMA indicava 11,6ºC, mas de certeza que aqui no centro da cidade esta bem mais fresco que isso agora.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

actioman disse:


> Se fores ao exif das fotos lá terás a data e até a hora, desde que na máquina esteja bem configurado.
> E sim realmente isso é gelo de temperaturas ou muito baixas ou muito prolongadas. Imaginemos que essa zona fica a negativos logo no inicio da noite e assim se prolonga até ao amanhecer, o resultado será esse!
> 
> Tecnicismos à parte, o que conta é o impacto visual da imagem. Isso é onde? Perto da Praça de Touros?
> ...


Tinha estas fotos dentro de um disco externo, foram passadas para lá muito depois disso, portanto o dia não dá para saber, a hora foi de manhã cedo.
Estas fotos foram tiradas , junto à ribeira de Arronches, portanto aqui deve ter sido atingido mesmo os -3/-4°C mas mesmo dentro da vila a temperatura foi negativa...só mesmo com registos é que teria a certeza.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 19:21)

Boas,
Sigo com *4,6ºC *e uma ligeira brisa, se não houvesse brisa nenhuma a temperatura descia bem mais depressa mas enfim, vamos ver como será com o avançar da noite.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 19:29)

foi preciso falar para a brisa desaparecer  já está a ficar bem frio na rua...*4,0ºC, *-0,6ºc em 6 minutos


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 20:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Tinha estas fotos dentro de um disco externo, foram passadas para lá muito depois disso, portanto o dia não dá para saber, a hora foi de manhã cedo.
> Estas fotos foram tiradas , junto à ribeira de Arronches, portanto aqui deve ter sido atingido mesmo os -3/-4°C mas mesmo dentro da vila a temperatura foi negativa...só mesmo com registos é que teria a certeza.



Mas não são as fotos originais? Porque elas têm sempre o EXIF, apenas se foram manipuladas (redimensionadas, retocadas de alguma forma) é que perdem essa informação. 


Actualização da EMA do IPMA de Elvas a registar 7ºC ás 19h. Calculo que neste momento a temperatura seja de valores próximos ao 5ºC com uma ligeira  e gélida brisa!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

actioman disse:


> Mas não são as fotos originais? Porque elas têm sempre o EXIF, apenas se foram manipuladas (redimensionadas, retocadas de alguma forma) é que perdem essa informação.


Não,  estas tiveram um pequeno retoque, apesar de não se notar...talvez se vires nos teus registos conseguimos saber o dia, teve de ser um dia bem frio na zona toda para ser assim...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

*2,7°C *
Não se pode andar na rua 
*Vento nulo*


----------



## PedroMAR (16 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

3,6 em S. Miguel de Machede a esta hora.


----------



## talingas (16 Fev 2016 às 21:24)

Por aqui a temperatura tem andado indecisa entre a casa dos 6 e dos 5ºC... 5,6ºC actual... O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 20 a 30km/h...


----------



## chispe (16 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

O meu iPhone diz que está 7 em faro alguém confirma?


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 22:00)

O vento já estragou tudo  temperatura passou de *1,7°C *para *3,3° C *
Humidade passou de 70% para 59% 
Vento de leste a fazer das suas


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

chispe disse:


> O meu iPhone diz que está 7 em faro alguém confirma?



A última actualização da EMA do IPMA no aeroporto de Faro diz que ás 20h estavam 8,9ºC e a estação do nosso colega MikeCT indica 8,4ºC neste instante.


----------



## talingas (16 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

Por aqui vento a acalmar bastante, para perto de valores nulos. Temperatura vai continuando a lenta descida. Tactual: 5,2ºC


----------



## PTG (16 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Hoje por aqui tivemos uma máxima de 9,1°C e mínima de 2,9°C. A HR variou entre os 68% e os 56%. Neste momento estão 5,2°C e 63% de HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas frio. 

Máxima: 12.7ºC
mínima: 6.4ºC
actual: 6.8ºC


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2016 às 23:12)

Estremoz, sem vento, vai lançado com 0,9ºC às 22h. 

Por cá o vento não dá tréguas e apenas ainda com 5,1ºC pelas 22h.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 23:14)

O vento estragou tudo e o recorde já foi pelo cano 
*3,9°C *
É algo irritante ver a temperatura a descer bem e de repente vem o emplastro do vento estragar tudo


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2016 às 23:23)

joralentejano disse:


> O vento estragou tudo e o recorde já foi pelo cano
> *3,9°C *
> É algo irritante ver a temperatura a descer bem e de repente vem o emplastro do vento estragar tudo



Tem calma a noite é longa! É frequente de madrugada o vento parar e a temperatura cair rápido.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 23:27)

MSantos disse:


> Tem calma a noite é longa! É frequente de madrugada o vento parar e a temperatura cair rápido.


Vamos lá ver como será...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

O vento acalmou e a temperatura desce bem outra vez.
*1,8°C *
Menos 2°C em meia hora...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

actioman disse:


> Estremoz, sem vento, vai lançado com 0,9ºC às 22h.



Isso é na estação do IPMA, a cerca de 5/6 quilómetros para leste de Estremoz. Aqui, na cidade estão agora 3,7 ºC. Mas amanhã já estará muito melhor ... este frio seco é desagradável


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 01:16)

MSantos disse:


> Tem calma a noite é longa! É frequente de madrugada o vento parar e a temperatura cair rápido.



Grande MSantos, que deliciosos seguimentos nós te fazíamos quando estavas em Białystok! Aquilo sim eram temperaturas mínimas! 



joralentejano disse:


> O vento acalmou e a temperatura desce bem outra vez.
> *1,8°C *
> Menos 2°C em meia hora...



Amanhã queremos ver novamente a fonte toda congelada! 




Gerofil disse:


> Isso é na estação do IPMA, a cerca de 5/6 quilómetros para leste de Estremoz. Aqui, na cidade estão agora 3,7 ºC. Mas amanhã já estará muito melhor ... este frio seco é desagradável



Sim eu sei (São Domingos de Ana Loura), e claro como fica num vale é propicia a inversões. Mas para todos os efeitos é a que pertence a Estremoz. 

Por aqui e segundo a EMA do IPMA às 24h registou 4,8ºC, descida lenta lentíssima...

Amanhã veremos quem foi a ganhadora!


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 08:09)

Bom dia!   Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste ano por Ponte de Sôr, *-1,5ºC*!  
Bem visível a geada nos campos, nos carros e nos telhados.
Agora ainda estão *+0,2ºC!*


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Manhã bastante fresca, às 8h da manhã, em Portalegre. No centro da cidade, estavam uns 1º/3º C (apesar do termómetro do carro marcar 3,5ºC), céu praticamente limpo com alguns cirrus e a ausência do vento. Mas durante a noite deve ter havido vento, pois não havia quase acumulação de gelo no capot do carro e nenhum no vidro.
Até Arronches era visível a geada, mas não demasiado intensa, pois o sol já estava alto. A temperatura do termómetro do carro baixou até ao 1ºC na zona próxima do Rio Caia.
Em Arronches, mais ou menos as condições que estavam em Portalegre, mas com temperaturas mais baixas. Aqui nota-se mais gelo nos carros, principalmente nos carros que estão à sombra.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2016 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi bem fresquinha, com registos de mínimas de -1,0ºC e 3ºC no Sitio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro, respectivamente. Neste momento seguimos com 4,3ºC e 5,1ºC nesses mesmos locais. Registou-se a ocorrência de geada em alguns locais mais abrigados, com muitos carros cobertos de gelo na zona de Silves, por exemplo.


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 09:27)

Dei uma volta pela cidade pouco antes das 9H, e o carro marcava *+1,5ºC* dentro da cidade e junto ao rio variava entre os* +0,5ºC* e os *+1,0ºC.*
Tenho relato do padeiro que passa à porta da minha casa, que numa zona muito fria junto ao rio (fora da cidade 1km) que por volta das 6H da manhã a carrinha dele marcava *-3ºC*!
Esta noite deixei um *sensor desprotegido* numa palmeira a apenas 1m do solo e que dista apenas 1,5m da casa e esse sensor marcou *-2,4ºC*.
A esta hora já só se vê geada aonde o sol ainda não chegou.
Já está a entrar nebulosidade alta.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 10:13)

Bom dia 
Por volta das 7h o sensor marcava *-1,2°C *
A minima foi de *-1,8°C *por volta das 6:30h e uma boa camada de geada, só não houve mais porque a humidade não era muito elevada mas mesmo assim ficou tudo branco só não desceu mais porque o vento estragou tudo ontem. Junto ao rio deve ter chegado aos *-2°/-3°C *
As plantações que não estão habituadas a isto já se foram.

Agora por Portalegre vão chegando nuvens e continua fresquinho,  sem vento.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 10:21)

actioman disse:


> Amanhã queremos ver novamente a fonte toda congelada!


A fonte não congelou porque foi arranjada e como já não está entupida já não tem água. As possas congelaram mas não tive disponibilidade de tirar foto senão perdia o autocarro


----------



## PTG (17 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Mínima por Portalegre, na minha zona, 2,8ºC. Perto do Crato, na estrada, o termómetro do carro assinalou 1,0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

Isto hoje, sem vento, não pára de subir ... 12,7 ºC por agora


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 13:11)

joralentejano disse:


> A fonte não congelou porque foi arranjada e como já não está entupida já não tem água. As possas congelaram mas não tive disponibilidade de tirar foto senão perdia o autocarro



Opa por amor à meteo perdias e pronto! 

Por cá e segundo a EMA do IPMA a média da hora mais baixa foi ás 08h com -1,5ºC. Apenas foi aos negativos quando o vento resolveu dar uma trégua! 







Neste momento cirrus no céu e uma temperatura a rondar os 9ºC/10ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

actioman disse:


> Opa por amor à meteo perdias e pronto!


Fica para a proxima


----------



## talingas (17 Fev 2016 às 13:34)

Por aqui a mínima fixou-se nuns meros 2,5ºC por volta das 04:30, a partir daqui foi só subir. Actualmente com 8,2ºC, temos céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 15:11)

Boas,
Céu muito nublado e *9,8°C*
Máxima até ao momento é de 10,1°C


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2016 às 16:53)

Começa a chuviscar por Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 16:55)

Céu mais carregado, vento fraco e *9,3°C*
Máx: *10,1°C*
Min: *-1,8°C*


----------



## talingas (17 Fev 2016 às 17:17)

Por aqui também já pinga, ainda que muito timidamente. Máxima de 9,7ºC, actualmente 7,8ºC..


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

Estremoz: chuviscos fracos desde as 17h30... 8,9 ºC por agora.

A manhã foi bastante fria, com geada sobre a vegetação e carros com gelo. Mínima de 1,9 ºC. A máxima hoje foi de 13,3 ºC.


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 18:46)

Por cá a máxima ainda foi aos 13ºC pelas 15h (vento de SW a fazer das suas). No entanto o ambiente foi sempre fresco e hoje pela manhã foi um dos raros dias onde se respirou Inverno...

Neste momento céu muito nublado e há pouco caíram umas pingas grossas, mas nem deram para molhar o chão. A temperatura actual ronda os 9ºC/10ºC e segundo o IPMA a média das 17h foi de 10,9ºC.

@talingas as tuas panorâmicas são sempre um luxo de se verem! Bons tons e contrastes nessas fotos!


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Fev 2016 às 19:04)

Boas,
Agora é a nossa vez e já cai com alguma intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Chuviscos/Chuva fraca desde as 17:30h...
Neste momento já se começa a intensificar 
*7,5°C*


----------



## talingas (17 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

actioman disse:


> Por cá a máxima ainda foi aos 13ºC pelas 15h (vento de SW a fazer das suas). No entanto o ambiente foi sempre fresco e hoje pela manhã foi um dos raros dias onde se respirou Inverno...
> 
> Neste momento céu muito nublado e há pouco caíram umas pingas grossas, mas nem deram para molhar o chão. A temperatura actual ronda os 9ºC/10ºC e segundo o IPMA a média das 17h foi de 10,9ºC.
> 
> @talingas as tuas panorâmicas são sempre um luxo de se verem! Bons tons e contrastes nessas fotos!



E mesmo assim essa foi tirada com um nokia bem rasco  Persiste a chuva fraca por aqui, com 6,2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2016 às 19:39)

actioman disse:


> Grande MSantos, que deliciosos seguimentos nós te fazíamos quando estavas em Białystok! Aquilo sim eram temperaturas mínimas!



É verdade, foi o Inverno mais frio que já vivi! 
O dia mais frio da minha vida foi lá em Białystok, 30 de Janeiro de 2012 se não me engano, máxima de *-18ºC* e mínima de *-29ºC *!


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

temperatura estável nos 13ºC... vento moderado de oeste... à espera que caia alguma coisa.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

Chuva fraca a moderada, os telhados e ruas já vão correndo    mais uma regazinha.
*7,1°C*


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 20:13)

MSantos disse:


> É verdade, foi o Inverno mais frio que já vivi!
> O dia mais frio da minha vida foi lá em Białystok, 30 de Janeiro de 2012 se não me engano, máxima de *-18ºC* e mínima de *-29ºC *!



Respondi aqui. 

Por cá vai chuviscando e já destá tudo molhado. A temperatura deve rondar os 8ºC/9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

Chove bem


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Por Portalegre continua a chover desde as 17 horas, por vezes mais intensa e uma temperatura a descer pouco a pouco. O IPMA registou 5,1º C às 19h, mas creio que já está mais baixa, rondando aos 3,5º/4ºC.
Ahhh e o Accuweather continua a dar-nos razões para sonhar 






Vou já pôr o despertador para as 04.55h


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2016 às 21:14)

Por cá também chove com vontade! A temperatura anda nos 7ºC/8ºC.


----------



## talingas (17 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Por Portalegre continua a chover desde as 17 horas, por vezes mais intensa e uma temperatura a descer pouco a pouco. O IPMA registou 5,1º C às 19h, mas creio que já está mais baixa, rondando aos 3,5º/4ºC.
> Ahhh e o Accuweather continua a dar-nos razões para sonhar
> 
> 
> ...



O accuweather é manhoso.. Não te fies nisso...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

talingas disse:


> O accuweather é manhoso.. Não te fies nisso...



Off-Topic: Eu sei, já estava a fazer um pouco de humor "branco" como a neve


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2016 às 21:44)

A precipitação está mesmo por um fio no interior do Alto alentejo. O céu vai limpar e entrar frio...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Fev 2016 às 22:07)

Já não chove, o acumulado deve ter ficado nos *5mm.*
O frio ainda não chegou, a temperatura à 1 hora que está estagnada nos *7,1°C.
*


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2016 às 22:29)

nem chegou a 1mm... até agora.


----------



## PTG (17 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

Por cá a máxima não passou dos 8,9°C e tivemos uma mínima 2,8°C. Neste momento estão 7,3°C tendo até há pouco tempo chovido. Com esta temperatura seguramente não irá nevar na cidade.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2016 às 23:40)

10min de chuva interessante...


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

mais fraco mas continua a chover e talvez se ultrapassem os 5mm... vamos ver.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Manhã bastante fria por Portalegre. Creio que graças à humidade deixada pela chuva de ontem à noite, a sensação de frio era mais acentuada que ontem pela manhã. Às 8h, estavam 4ºC no termómetro do carro (sinceramente devia estar muito menos...), céu parcialmente limpo e sem vento.
A viagem até Arronches foi tranquila, com pequenas alterações de temperatura, alguns vestígios de geada (por deve ter ficava o céu limpo após a chuva) e nenhum banco de nevoeiro.
Em Arronches, um pouco do mesmo, temperaturas por volta dos 2º/3ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Off-Topic: quanto à neve do Accuweather, deve ter derretido durante a noite


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2016 às 09:13)

Bom dia 
Arronches acordou com uma manhã fria e de alguma geada, mas mais fraca que ontem.
Minima de *1,3°C *(registada por volta das 7h).

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco por Portalegre.


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia. Por aqui a mínima foi claramente superior à de ontem, *+2,9ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2016 às 10:45)

3,4mm ontem e hoje.

13,5mm neste mês.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2016 às 17:03)

Alto Alentejo: Tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos.

*EDIT: 17h50*

*




*
SAT24


----------



## Thomar (18 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

Gerofil disse:


> Alto Alentejo: Tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos.
> 
> *EDIT: 17h50*
> 
> ...


Visível cortina de chuva num aguaceiro a SSE de Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## talingas (18 Fev 2016 às 18:55)

Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 3,4ºC e máxima atingiu os 11,1ºC. Vento moderado. Actualmente 7,4ºC. De resto o cenário é este...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Boas,
Por volta das 17:30h eram visíveis alguns aguaceiros no horizonte...muitas nuvens durante a tarde.
Max: *11,7°C*
Min: *1,3°C *

Agora a noite segue bem fria e são apenas 9 da noite inversão em altas...
Tatual: *2,6°C *
*Vento nulo*

Estou à espera de ter uma minima mais baixa que a registada à 2 dias se o vento não aparecer, veremos.
_______________
Off-topic:
À muito tempo que o StormRic não aparece por aqui, espero que esteja tudo bem e que volte ao fórum.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos 3,4ºC e máxima atingiu os 11,1ºC. Vento moderado. Actualmente 7,4ºC. De resto o cenário é este...



  Absolutamente fantástico... Portalegre não deixa nunca de me surpreender. Estou a precisar de ir matar saudades dessa bela cidade!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2016 às 00:18)

Pelas 18h30, a partir de Estremoz em direcção para oeste...


----------



## Thomar (19 Fev 2016 às 09:33)

Bom dia! Temperatura mínima quase negativa,* +0,6ºC*! Havia geada nos carros e nos campos, mas hoje a aquecer muito depressa, agora já *+7,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2016 às 10:09)

Bom dia,
A minima foi de *3,4**°C *
O vento estragou tudo para não variar,  até podia ter novo recorde porque ontem às 22h tinha *1,7°C *
Mais uma mínima interessante perdida  
apesar da subida das temperaturas máximas as mínimas vão-se manter baixas por isso ainda poderei ter mínimas negativas, mas este ano como tenho registos o vento aparece sempre e não posso saber ao certo as temperaturas as temperaturas que Arronches costuma ter em invernos normais.

Agora por Portalegre céu limpo e vento moderado.

Boa sexta-feira a todos


----------



## joralentejano (19 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Boas,
Vento moderado neste momento a estragar a mínima pela 3° noite consecutiva 
Humidade muito baixa, vento de leste a fazer das suas, este vento seca tudo num instante, se fosse algo que fizesse falta não aparecia tantas vezes  hoje durante o dia até se notava que as plantações estavam murchas graças ao vento moderado de leste que permaneceu durante todo o dia.
*6,1°C
45% HR*


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2016 às 09:45)

Bom dia! Mínima "elevada" de *+3,1ºC*. O vento estragou a mínima. De momento vento alternando entre o fraco e o moderado.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2016 às 12:32)

Bom dia,
o vento estragou a mínima com já tinha dito, ficou-se pelos *4,8°C *

Agora vento forte de NE e *13,3°C
42% HR
*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2016 às 17:39)

Boas,
Ainda surgiram pequenas nuvens a SE mas depressa se dissiparam...
Max: *16,9°C*
Min: *4,8°C*

Agora estão *14,1°C *e vento moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2016 às 19:51)

Será que vai chover, pelo menos, já se vê relâmpagos a sul.   Com um dia lindo de sol e o pessoal todo a dizer que o IPMA estava doido em prever aguaceiros e trovoada e afinal pumba. 

Edit: Já ronca e começa a pingar. Ai, que saudades duma trovoada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

O IPMA colocou o Algarve em aviso amarelo para a precipitação até à meia-noite. Embora, esteja em aviso amarelo até amanhã por causa da ondulação.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2016 às 20:22)

Não percebo o porquê de ninguém relatar nada...
Vá lá pessoal!


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2016 às 20:37)

começou a chover em Faro embora sem grande intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

as descargas ai no Sul:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2016 às 20:56)

Boas,
Sigo com *10,1°C *a descer muito devagar devido ao vento fraco a moderado como já vai sendo normal.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2016 às 21:01)

Célula a SE de Beja:




O dinâmico não está disponível.
Se não se dissipou Já deve ter descargas...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Eu infelizmente como não estou pelo Algarve não tenho relatado muito. O que me deixa triste, porque para além de não estar por aí para relatar vejo o Algarve muito despido de pessoal que participe no fórum. 

Pois bem, desabafos à parte, deixo aqui alguns momentos/descargas capturados por Algarvios presentes no Algarve e que os partilharam nas redes sociais:













A fonte das imagens está presente em cada uma delas.


----------



## talingas (20 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

Por aqui e falando só de temperaturas... A 1m do solo, abrigado, 10,0ºC. No telhado, exposto, marca 12,2ºC... Vento de E.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

Em Tavira


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2016 às 00:19)

Vento moderado a forte e o céu está "cavado".
Hoje a temperatura não vai descer muito...
*9,4°C*


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2016 às 00:26)

Dia bipolar: um calor dos demónios o dia inteiro, a partir das 18h embrulhou-se, já choveu bem e até houve uns relâmpagos perto de Panóias (Ourique).


----------



## talingas (21 Fev 2016 às 12:45)

Por Portalegre temos está névoa que mais parece fumo.. Vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

talingas disse:


> Por Portalegre temos está névoa que mais parece fumo.. Vento fraco.



Com o centro depressionário a sudoeste da Península Ibérica forma-se um fluxo de sueste sobre Portugal Continental, arrastando poeiras procedentes do deserto do Sara.

Forecast for dust


----------



## talingas (21 Fev 2016 às 14:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Com o centro depressionário a sudoeste da Península Ibérica forma-se um fluxo de sueste sobre Portugal Continental, arrastando poeiras procedentes do deserto do Sara.
> 
> Forecast for dust



Ah está explicado então.. Pensei que não afectasse Portugal.


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2016 às 15:18)

O tempo está muito estranho por aqui. A N e NO está muito carregado, com aspecto de trovoada.

Sul, a chegar de Oeste






Norte





Aqui por cima


----------



## james (21 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

vamm disse:


> O tempo está muito estranho por aqui. A N e NO está muito carregado, com aspecto de trovoada.
> 
> Sul, a chegar de Oeste
> 
> ...




Muito bom aspecto tem esse céu...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2016 às 15:45)

Esta imagem deve ficar também e principalmente no seguimento sul.
A célula está  expandir e a formar alinhamento de aguaceiros.


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

as descargas no sul:


----------



## vamm (21 Fev 2016 às 16:07)

Por aqui o sol voltou, mas o panorama mudou de figura:

Sul





Norte





Este


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2016 às 16:19)

Na ausência de melhor, sempre podemos seguir pelo rain alarm.
A cair forte e feio em Grândola.


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

Já não há sol em Évora. Vão-se aproximando umas nuvens mais escuras .


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2016 às 16:51)

Boa tarde
Hoje tem sido um dia quente e de muita poeira parece verão.
Apesar da paisagem não ser a melhor aqui ficam fotos a demonstrar como tem sido o dia de hoje:
De manhã: 
Céu totalmente branco para SSE...








NE:




De tarde não se via o ponto mais alto da serra:








Quanto aos cursos de água....
Ribeira de Arronches bem abastecida, sempre pensei que tivesse pior devido ao vento de leste:








Mas graças a este vento os terrenos já estão todos secos por cima, carros sujos, quando chover vai ser só água suja a correr como se fosse o final do verão  
__________________
Máx: 17,0°C
Min: 6,4°C 

Tatual: 15,8°C


----------



## André Antas (21 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

Célula da região de Setúbal, em aproximação ao Alto Alentejo...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Fev 2016 às 17:19)

Boas,
Muita poeira por aqui principalmente de manhã, mais parecia um dia de verão.
Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Fev 2016 às 17:39)

Fogo, que bomba ali na zona de Setúbal. 

Será que ainda apanhará Évora?

Estive até há pouco no Kartodromo de Évora, fui com um pessoal das motas, mas comecei a olhar para W e achei melhor vir para casa...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (21 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

Tirada há 2 min para W em Évora.


----------



## André Antas (21 Fev 2016 às 18:23)

Primeira foto - foco de instabilidade mais intenso (Noroeste de Arraiolos)

Segunda foto - pequeno foco de instabilidade (Sudoeste de Arraiolos)


----------



## vagas (21 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

São Cristóvão  -  Montemor o Novo


----------



## parvonia (21 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

https://www.facebook.com/helder.casaca?pnref=story

Grandola esta tarde


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

Regressei a Estremoz ao final desta tarde e deparo-me com os carros pintados de barro... Precipitação registada na madrugada passada, por volta das 03h00...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Fev 2016 às 23:33)

Aspeto da convecção incipiente que se desenvolveu a norte de Beja. Foto captada às 18:00, em Moura, direção Oeste.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Fev 2016 às 23:47)

Boas,
Despeço-me com uma temperatura atual de *5,7°C *(nova mínima) e uma ligeira brisa.
*71% HR *

Até amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2016 às 01:26)

São Cristovão (Montemor-o-Novo)

lusobrasil portugal


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia,
Muita poeira no horizonte para SSE, finalmente já se está a ir embora, por aqui o céu já está limpo.
Mínima de *4,3°C*
Atual de *4,6°C*


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2016 às 08:31)

Afinal à muita poeira, parecia não haver tanta porque o céu não estava tão branco como ontem, só quando sai de Arronches é que vi que mal se via o horizonte...é mau para quem tem alergia a isto.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

Ontem aquela bela célula deixou * 6,3 mm * de precipitação na estação(INAG) de Grândola.
Não é nada de outro mundo, mas fico o apontamento.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Boas noites 
Muita poeira durante todo o dia, durante a tarde apareceram nuvens altas, dia ameno...
Máx: *18,1°C*
Min: *4,3°C *
Estas amplitudes térmicas são a prova de como isto já mais parece a primavera 

Vai refrescando...
Tatual: *9,9°C *


----------



## PTG (22 Fev 2016 às 20:18)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui tivemos uma máxima de 15,6°C e mínima de 8,9°C. A HR variou entre os 66% e os 57%. Neste momento estão 12,1°C e 64% de HR.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

Boas,
O vento tornou-se nulo e a temperatura está a descer mais rápido... 
Tatual: *5,8°C
77% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2016 às 10:42)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro de manhã cedo, a mínima foi de *4,1°C*
No caminho para Portalegre apenas havia nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas.

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

Boas,
Durante a tarde apareceram alguns cirrus mas nada de mais, no horizonte agora ao final do dia é que já eram visíveis nuvens altas mais densas, dia mais fresco e sem poeira.
Máx: *15,8°C*
Min: *4,1°C*

Vento fraco a moderado neste momento...
Tatual: *10,1°C *


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2016 às 22:38)

Noite a arrefecer bem, o vento é nulo e o céu está pouco nublado...
*4,8°C*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2016 às 23:22)

Ontem, fui um dia de verdadeira poeira, a visibilidade não era muito elevada, mais parecia ser um cenário de deserto.




> *Poeiras causaram níveis altos de poluentes, mas estão a dissipar-se - especialista*
> 
> As poeiras vindas de África que afetaram a qualidade do ar no sul de Portugal já estão a dissipar-se, mas foram atingidos dos mais altos valores de sempre de partículas inaláveis, disse hoje um especialista.
> 
> ...



Valores impressionantes.

Nem um alerta à população foi feito.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

Muita poeira  nem sabia que estavam previstas poeiras, não olho muito para previsões dessas nesta altura, eu pelo menos não me lembro de ver tanta poeira em pleno mês de fevereiro, mais parecia verão, só faltavam as temperaturas superiores a 30°C e os campos amarelos...no sábado a visibilidade era excelente no domingo e na segunda-feira foi precisamente o contrário.
______________
*4,4°C
*
Até amanhã


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Fev 2016 às 08:21)

*DIA 26FEV2016 - SEXTA-FEIRA DIA 26FEV2016 - SEXTA-FEIRA*
Céu em geral muito nublado. Chuva no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir do final da tarde. Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota para 400/600 metros no final do dia. Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste durante a tarde, com rajadas até 70 km/h, e rodando para noroeste a partir do final da tarde. Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante oeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (40 a 55 km/h) durante a tarde, com rajadas até 100 km/h, em especial na região Sul, rodando para noroeste a partir do final da tarde. Pequena descida de temperatura na região Sul. Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Fonte:IPMA


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

Bom dia! Cai alguma morrinha neste momento por Ponte de Sôr!


----------



## Thomar (24 Fev 2016 às 12:52)

Chove fraco agora.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 13:20)

Bom dia,
Chove bem  estava a ver que não


----------



## PapoilaVerde (24 Fev 2016 às 13:21)

Será que no fim de semana a zona de Estremoz e Serra d'Ossa pode ser brindada com alguma neve?


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 13:53)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Será que no fim de semana a zona de Estremoz e Serra d'Ossa pode ser brindada com alguma neve?



A probabilidade é tão ínfima que se fores para lá propositadamente e dependendo de quantos kms fores fazer terás de o ponderar seriamente. E o problema não será a cota, é mesmo a falta de precipitação. Aqui para o Alentejo interior é o mesmo de sempre. Salvaguardando a Serra de São Mamede tudo o resto em redor ficará na secura habitual!

Por cá dia destaque para o vento que se faz sentir de SW com alguma intensidade. Temperatura quase primaveril a rondar os 13ºC/14ºC. O céu encoberto com algumas abertas. Logo mais e com sorte, teremos o nosso 1mm de consolação e se correr bem...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Será que no fim de semana a zona de Estremoz e Serra d'Ossa pode ser brindada com alguma neve?


Sim neste momento  há realmente essa possibilidade, mas tanto pode cair como não cair...


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

actioman disse:


> Logo mais e com sorte, teremos o nosso 1mm de consolação e se correr bem...



Ela já vai a caminho. Há uns 30/40 minutos que chove no concelho de Arronches, com alguma intensidade neste momento. Algum vento e temperaturas mais baixas em 2º/3º C relativamente às 13h.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Bah... que bela frente esta, pelo andar da carruagem nem 1mm chove...
Vento moderado a forte.
Venha 6ª feira...


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

Por aqui já chuviscou, deu para molhar o chão. Vá lá vá lá!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 14:37)

Bela chuvada por Arronches  não esperava tanto...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 14:50)

actioman disse:


> A probabilidade é tão ínfima que se fores para lá propositadamente e dependendo de quantos kms fores fazer terás de o ponderar seriamente. E o problema não será a cota, é mesmo a falta de precipitação. Aqui para o Alentejo interior é o mesmo de sempre. Salvaguardando a Serra de São Mamede tudo o resto em redor ficará na secura habitual!


Vai ser tal e qual o dia 14, os aguaceiros ficam-se pelo o litoral e pronto, se ainda chegar cá um aguaceiro e se ainda caírem uns floquinhos já seria muito bom...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

Só depois de ter passado a frente é que começou a chover mais... estamos agora em regime de aguaceiros, sol a querer espreitar...


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai ser tal e qual o dia 14, os aguaceiros ficam-se pelo o litoral e pronto, se ainda chegar cá um aguaceiro e se ainda caírem uns floquinhos já seria muito bom...



Só se for por aí. Por cá nada vai cair, até porque a direcção e o tipo de precipitação costumam ir ficando retidos no caminho! Talvez vá a Marvão. Mais encima do acontecimento logo verei se vale a pena o esforço para vos trazer algumas imagens. 

Quanto ao seguimento, já vai em mais de 1mm de chuva certamente... Estou admirado com tanta fartura! Mais logo veremos quanto a EMA do IPMA acumulou. O vento é que diminuiu de intensidade.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

actioman disse:


> Só se for por aí. Por cá nada vai cair, até porque a direcção e o tipo de precipitação costumam ir ficando retidos no caminho! Talvez vá a Marvão. Mais encima do acontecimento logo verei se vale a pena o esforço para vos trazer algumas imagens.


Duvido que aqui também vá cair alguns flocos,  se nevasse na serra já ficava contente...de uma coisa nós temos a certeza, acho que já nunca haverá um evento tão bom como aquele de dia 10 de janeiro de 2010 
____________
Chuvada que durou pouco tempo, deve ter rendido 2/3mm.


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 15:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Duvido que aqui também vá cair alguns flocos,  se nevasse na serra já ficava contente...de uma coisa nós temos a certeza, acho que já nunca haverá um evento tão bom como aquele de dia 10 de janeiro de 2010
> ____________
> Chuvada que durou pouco tempo, deve ter rendido 2/3mm.




Também não exageremos. isso  "nunca mais" é muito tempo!  Que é uma situação difícil, isso sim concordo. Mas foram anos bons. Em 2009 e em 2010 nevar no mesmo 10 de Janeiro! Não só a raridade do fenómeno como a coincidência do dia! Por aí também chegou a cair alguma coisa em 2009?
Olha se o evento fosse semelhante a 2009, já me dava por imensamente feliz! Não houve quase acumulações, mas ainda assim deu para ver algum branco em locais mais abrigados e foi uma noite em pé a desfrutar da pouca neve que caiu em dois bons aguaceiros! 

Por cá a chuva já parou e o vento voltou  fazer-se sentir. A temperatura também me parece estar a descer, o que é normal visto ter passado a frente e entrar-mos agora em períodos de aguaceiros.


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

actioman disse:


> Por cá dia destaque para o vento que se faz sentir de SW com alguma intensidade. Temperatura quase primaveril a rondar os 13ºC/14ºC. O céu encoberto com algumas abertas. Logo mais e com sorte, teremos o nosso *1mm* de consolação e se correr bem...



Respondo-me a mim mesmo! Afinal caíram mais de 1mm, foram *4,5mm* até agora! Isto é engano, a chuvada era ali mais ao lado, mas pronto esta veio extraviada! 
O céu segue com boas abertas e mais fresco, com a temperatura a rondar os 11ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Duvido que aqui também vá cair alguns flocos,  se nevasse na serra já ficava contente...de uma coisa nós temos a certeza, acho que já nunca haverá um evento tão bom como aquele de dia 10 de janeiro de 2010
> ____________
> Chuvada que durou pouco tempo, deve ter rendido 2/3mm.


Nem é preciso recuar até 2010, 2013 basta, talvez o ultimo evento de neve com significado por estas bandas, basicamente nesse evento nevou bem a partir dos 700m, se ocorre-se  a neve que caiu nesse dia no fim-de-semana  já era bom, lembro-me que nesse evento a neve caiu de madrugada, e no dia seguinte de manhã fui á serra e foi uma alegria.
Agora se estivermos á espera de neve a cotas de 200, 300/400m aí sim se calhar só daqui a muitas anos é que voltará a acontecer.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

actioman disse:


> Também não exageremos. isso "nunca mais" é muito tempo!  Que é uma situação difícil, isso sim concordo. Mas foram anos bons. Em 2009 e em 2010 nevar no mesmo 10 de Janeiro! Não só a raridade do fenómeno como a coincidência do dia! Por aí também chegou a cair alguma coisa em 2009?
> Olha se o evento fosse semelhante a 2009, já me dava por imensamente feliz! Não houve quase acumulações, mas ainda assim deu para ver algum branco em locais mais abrigados e foi uma noite em pé a desfrutar da pouca neve que caiu em dois bons aguaceiros!


hahaha pronto sim é exagerado  Nesse dia em 2009 lembro-me de ouvir pessoas a dizer que tinha caído alguma neve durante e nos locais mais abrigados no dia a seguir ainda havia algum branquinho, se fosse idêntico a esse dia já era muito bom


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem é preciso recuar até 2010, 2013 basta, talvez o ultimo evento de neve com significado por estas bandas, basicamente nesse evento nevou bem a partir dos 700m, se ocorre-se  a neve que caiu nesse dia no fim-de-semana  já era bom, lembro-me que nesse evento a neve caiu de madrugada, e no dia seguinte de manhã fui á serra e foi uma alegria.
> Agora se estivermos á espera de neve a cotas de 200, 300/400m aí sim se calhar só daqui a muitas anos é que voltará a acontecer.


Lembro-me bem desse evento, no dia seguinte consegui ver o ponto mais alto da serra pintado de branco, até brilhava com o sol não pedia para nevar aqui, apenas ficava contente ver outra vez a serra assim, mas será difícil...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

Bem, 
acabou agora de cair um bom aguaceiro 
sigo com *9,6ºC *mas a sensação é inferior devido ao vento...
*91% HR*


----------



## chispe (24 Fev 2016 às 21:15)

Alguém sabe como vai estar no fim de semana no algarve?


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

Vento forte com algumas rajadas muito fortes, foi de repente, estava fraco a moderado...a primeira rajada foi a que me assustou porque parecia que levava a janela  as estações das localidades aqui perto não estão a registar valores muito elevados portanto deve ser localizado, talvez efeito deste "buraco" aka vale onde a vila se situa 
*9,1ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia,
Aviso laranja para o distrito de Portalegre para queda de neve!


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 14:32)

as minhas expetativas...

vai chover mais do que é anunciado.
o frio que vai entrar é mais do que é anunciado. 

assim qualquer lugar com 400 metros garante flocos de neve... coisa diferente é acumular.


----------



## MikeCT (25 Fev 2016 às 17:28)

Agreste disse:


> as minhas expetativas...
> 
> vai chover mais do que é anunciado.
> o frio que vai entrar é mais do que é anunciado.
> ...



Vai ser as filas para a Foia que parece a serra da estrela na Pascoa.. Com o vento que se prevê nem saem do carro


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 17:29)

2 estações óbvias para controlar o andamento da coisa amanhã à tarde após a frente passar...

Fóia que com o vendaval deve desaparecer da página do IPMA
Martimlongo, que se espera que se mantenha.

Em último caso a aldeia de Barranco Velho aos 500m está 3ºC abaixo de qualquer ponto do litoral do Algarves e os Cavalos do Caldeirão aos 585m estão cerca de 4ºC.

Atenção vento e a visibilidade que deve ser fraca...


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

MikeCT disse:


> Vai ser as filas para a Foia que parece a serra da estrela na Pascoa.. Com o vento que se prevê nem saem do carro



a Foia deve estar horrível por causa do vento...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

Boa Noite 
Dia de céu muito nublado e fresco...
Máx: *11,6ºC*
Min:* 7**,1ºC *

Neste momento céu pouco nublado e já vai refrescando...ligeira brisa
Tatual: *7,5ºC
85% HR*

*



*


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2016 às 02:25)

Gerofil disse:


> São Cristovão (Montemor-o-Novo)
> 
> lusobrasil portugal



Também naquele dia em São Cristovão...

lusobrasil portugal


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia,
Chove bem


----------



## Smota (26 Fev 2016 às 08:49)

Bom dia por aqui estão 6ºC  parou a chuva e o vento abrandou, mas está um frio!!!  Vamos ver o que acontece, isto promete  Mas por favor sem trovoadas


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 09:00)

Bom dia

As condições ideais para um evento muito especial estão reunidas. 
Em Portalegre, às 8h estavam uns 7º/8º C, com chuva por vezes intensa e persistente, com vento fraco a moderado. A viagem até Arronches foi sempre debaixo de chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhada de vento. 
Notei que, quando cheguei, estava uma chuva fraca e devia ser o início da instabilidade. Agora estão as mesmas condições que estavam em Portalegre, com temperaturas muito semelhantes.

Impressionante a imagem do satélite e a entrada de ar frio no pós-frontal:


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 09:18)

Bom dia. Por aqui vai chovendo ora morrinha ora fraco. O vento é fraco e a temperatura está muito agradável estão *+11ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 09:53)

Chuva intensa e persistente por Arronches neste momento, com vento fraco e a sensação térmica a descer significativamente, mesmo dentro dos edifícios.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 10:18)

Não chove em Portalegre agora, mas promete 

EDIT: já chove novamente, pingo bem grossos  

Segundo o que me disseram e também já disseram aqui, em Arronches tem estado a chover bem.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Começou a chover por aqui com mais força.
Em Carvoeiro, as rajadas já chegaram aos 74km/h ainda há pouco.
Temperatura nos 14ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 11:34)

Em Arronches, chuva com fartura. Pena não ser logo à tarde com temperaturas mais baixas...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2016 às 11:39)

Bela carga de agua que passou por aqui á pouco, com granizo á mistura e já ronca


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

Bem, no radar frente a descer pelo Alentejo é impressionante...


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 11:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, no radar frente a descer pelo Alentejo é impressionante...



É bastante, pois parece um verdadeiro dia de inverno. O vento começou a soprar forte e a chuva é torrencial...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 11:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É bastante, pois parece um verdadeiro dia de inverno. O vento começou a soprar forte e a chuva é torrencial...


Boa rega no Alentejo... bem precisa!


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 12:03)

Muito interessante a entrada de ar mais frio, com a direcção certa 
Dentro de 2/3 horas já informo o que o pós frontal nos traz 
@joralentejano @Davidmpb @talingas espero os vossos post's directamente da cidade branca


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2016 às 12:04)

Bomba agora


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 12:09)

Trovões e tem chovido muitooo


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Temperatura na estação da AEB Portalegre, http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE15#history
Em 40 minutos baixou dos 8,5ºC para 6,9º C...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 12:37)

V.R.S.A.

Forte aguaceiro que caiu... com toda a força e puxado a vento. Temperatura em queda.


----------



## Sulman (26 Fev 2016 às 13:03)

Arraiolos: em 15 minutos a temperatura baixou dos 9.9° para 8.1°. Fica-se agora em 8.0°. Chuva moderada e muito vento no Castelo.


----------



## trepkos (26 Fev 2016 às 13:26)

Manhã de chuva persistente por Évora mas agora começaram aguaceiros fortíssimos acompanhados de granizo, as ruas viraram rios. Estão 8 graus.


----------



## fragoso6 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Chove forte e vento forte na vila do bispo.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 13:44)

Torrencial aqui também agora!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2016 às 13:45)

Ninguem se anima a ir a Marvão, São Mamede?, vejo possibilidade também na zona de Barrancos.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 13:51)

Chuvada à maneira! :P E vento nos 60 a 70km/h


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 13:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ninguem se anima a ir a Marvão, São Mamede?, vejo possibilidade também na zona de Barrancos.


Off-Topic: é dia de trabalho, porque senão ia lá decerto.

Por Arronches, continua a chuva, vento moderado e uma sensação térmica cada vez mais baixa...

EDIT: mais uma chuvada. Que venha assim quando estiver mais frio


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

Por Portalegre já caiu uma bela chuvada outra vez, agora apenas chuvisca


----------



## aoc36 (26 Fev 2016 às 14:19)

Um bom rega por Albufeira. 
As 14h - 13,6c
As 14:14 - 12,8c
Acomunado - 9,2


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 14:23)

Fiquei com 5,2mm e 4,2mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e Carvoeiro, respectivamente.
A temperaturas desceu para os 11,6ºC e 12,1ºC também.

O vento já chegou aos 77km/h em carvoeiro e aos 72km/h no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE7#history


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

Por Elvas 7°C, chuva e vento. Baixa sensação térmica.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Fev 2016 às 14:51)

Sol  Temp. subiu ligeiramente


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

Após uma subida para 7,4º C às 13.49h, nova descida a pique para os 5,6º C às 14.50h 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE15#history


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Já por Arronches,
Sigo com *6,8°C*
Quando cheguei o carro marcava *7°C*
Quando sai de Portalegre, na zona do Bonfim marcou *6°C*
Não chove


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 15:15)

parece-me que isto vai algum avanço em relação ao horário previsto... portanto o bem bom vai acontecer mesmo de noite ou manhã cedo.


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

Nova descida. Vento acalmou e a deixar de chover.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 15:20)

ainda temos vento de sudoeste portanto ainda praticamente nem começou.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 15:38)

Agreste disse:


> ainda temos vento de sudoeste portanto ainda praticamente nem começou.



Já rodou para Norte por aqui


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2016 às 15:42)

Na Fóia a temperatura vai descendo de forma interessante... 5,9ºC às 14h00


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 16:15)

Membros de Portalegre, estava a ver as estações amadoras e a estação no Cabeço de Mouro está com 4,4ºC. Com o vento de NNW que aparece a estação da AEB e algum aguaceiro forte poderemos ter surpresas em breve nas redondezas de Portalegre 

Em Arronches, já houve sol, agora não chove mas voltou a ficar o céu bem encoberto e as nuvens deslocam-se em alta velocidade. Em breve devemos ter aguaceiros fortes


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

Começa a cair um forte aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo, e rajadas fortíssimas. 83km/h registada agora mesmo. 5,8ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE7

Cabeço de Mouro com 2,6ºC a 662 m e aguaceiros à vista


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2016 às 16:45)

Começa a cair um forte aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo, e rajadas fortíssimas. 83km/h registada agora mesmo. 5,8ºC.


----------



## Sulman (26 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

Arraiolos, Castelo: 4,9° em descida.

Já neva em Marvão, segundo relato da "Mercearia de Marvão"


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 17:04)

Por aqui vai apenas chuviscando.


----------



## MikeCT (26 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

4,7º C na Fóia às 16h com vento quase a chegar aos 70 km/h


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 17:33)

Céu tão negro  vento forte, na parte alta da vila está horrível
*6,1ºC*


----------



## Sulman (26 Fev 2016 às 17:39)

Arraiolos, Castelo: Sol , 5°. Aguaceiros no horizonte. Céu bastante escuro na direção de Portalegre/S.Mamede


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Aguaceiro forte muito rápido, mas ainda chegou a cair algum granizo, só quem tivesse atento é que reparava...
*5,5ºC*


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2016 às 17:44)

Alto de Vila Boim (cerca de 500m) a 8km de Elvas. 3,5°C e agua-neve.
Quando puder ponho video do vidro do carro. Mas so quando o aguaceiro é mais intenso é que se vê bem.


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 17:46)

actioman disse:


> Alto de Vila Boim (cerca de 500m) a 8km de Elvas. 3,5°C e agua-neve.
> Quando puder ponho video do vidro do carro. Mas so quando o aguaceiro é mais intenso é que se vê bem.


Isso é muito bom sinal! Ainda vais ver neve!


----------



## Pmiguel03 (26 Fev 2016 às 17:47)

Aqui está a ficar muito frio e tem chovido toda a tarde, se calhar, se calhar. xD


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2016 às 17:51)

Aqui não tenho grande segurança disso vir a acontecer...
Vou ficar uns minutos a ver e regresso à cidade.
Tb ainda é cedo pra isso. Mas serve para se ver que a cota andara nos 700/800 metros.


----------



## vamm (26 Fev 2016 às 17:53)

Bem, aqui mais para o Litoral nota-se que está bem mais frio. Eu vim da Serra da Estrela ontem, tenho a dizer que não estranho muito, mas que não é "habitual" durante o dia sentir tanto frio, lá isso não é.
Os aguaceiros são fortes, acompanhados de muito vento e tem sido assim o dia todo.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 17:56)

Muito escuro para os lados de S. Mamede...


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

Já em Portalegre, com o último aguaceiro (bem forte) a trazer já alguns elementos mais sólidos, misturados com a chuva. Em 5 minutos a temperatura baixou de 7º C para 5ª C, no termómetro do carro.


----------



## Sulman (26 Fev 2016 às 18:12)

Arraiolos: Muito vento. Aguaceiro com chuva e neve. 3°


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 18:13)

escuridão brutal


----------



## Telmo Assunção (26 Fev 2016 às 18:14)

há pouco na Fóia-Monchique 4º C mas apenas granizo


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Telmo Assunção disse:


> há pouco na Fóia-Monchique 4º C mas apenas granizo





Pmiguel03 disse:


> Aqui está a ficar muito frio e tem chovido toda a tarde, se calhar, se calhar. xD


Bem vindos ao fórum


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Chuva moderada a forte vento muito forte com a chegada deste aguaceiro
*5,3ºC*


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Fev 2016 às 18:34)

Temperatura a descer e novo aguaceiro à vista. Vá lá,  não custa nada uns flocos em pleno centro de Portalegre


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 18:45)

Boas,

Aguaceiro a caminho... e vento forte com uma sensação térmica horrível... as pequenas gotas que por vezes caem, picam na cara. geladas! 

Não tarda a bolsa fria entra em grande no Algarve...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

Estremoz: final da tarde com aguaceiros moderados de granizo (18h15) e também com alguma neve misturada (18h30). Vento com rajadas fortes. Temperatura actual de 4,4 ºC.

A massa de ar frio antecipou-se à previsão dos modelos, pois não pensava que o frio chegasse tão cedo; provavelmente vai-nos também abandonar mais cedo do que a previsão dos modelos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: final da tarde com aguaceiros moderados de granizo (18h15) e também com alguma neve misturada (18h30). Vento com rajadas fortes. Temperatura actual de 4,4 ºC.
> 
> A massa de ar frio antecipou-se à previsão dos modelos, pois não pensava que o frio chegasse tão cedo; provavelmente vai-nos também abandonar mais cedo do que a previsão dos modelos.



Penso que o mergulho da bolsa está a ser maior que o esperado...e um pouco mais a oeste...


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 19:11)

Na meia praia agora mesmo uma ventania infernal e chuva torrencial durante uns 3 miuntos...depois acalmou como se nada tivesse passado. Está mesmo muito frio. Alguém sabe como está a Foia?


----------



## Sulman (26 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

Arraiolos: Agora não há precipitação, 3º.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 19:24)

às 18:00 estavam 3,7ºC... agora podem estar ligeiramente menos mas atenção ao vento que deve ir nos 70-80kmh.


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

Deve dar uma sensação térmica mesmo boa esse vento..Para que horas acham que deve cair alguma coisa? está muito incerto não é?


----------



## Telmo Assunção (26 Fev 2016 às 19:30)

Happy disse:


> Na meia praia agora mesmo uma ventania infernal e chuva torrencial durante uns 3 miuntos...depois acalmou como se nada tivesse passado. Está mesmo muito frio. Alguém sabe como está a Foia?


Por enquanto não há neve. Mas andamos pelos 3ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 19:36)

V.R.S.A.

Já fui a casa buscar os instrumentos para poder continuar a relatar.  9.8ºC ...

Temperatura calculada por mim por excesso (0.6ºC por 100m) a 525m ( Alcaria do Cume) 6.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

3ºC com vento forte de 70kmh dá uma agradável sensação de -3/-4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 19:54)

Agreste disse:


> 3ºC com vento forte de 70kmh dá uma agradável sensação de -3/-4ºC.



De onde estás a reportar?


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

daqui de Faro, o Telmo é que aparentemente está lá em cima.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 19:56)

Também eu lá ia!!!

9.7 em V.R.S.A. ... Aguaceiros fracos. Vento fraco.


----------



## Telmo Assunção (26 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

Agreste disse:


> daqui de Faro, o Telmo é que aparentemente está lá em cima.


Agora já não  mas muitos amigos por lá. Estou atento no Face.... e vou partilhando convosco


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

Aguaceiro forte  bela chuvada


----------



## MikeCT (26 Fev 2016 às 20:17)

Em Faro (cidade) estão 8,9º C com o vento a chegar aos 30 km/h

No Corotelo (S. Brás de Alportel) a 335m estão 6,1ºC com vento a 45 km/h


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2016 às 20:20)

Por aqui chove fraco, com 3,5ºC. Rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h. Na Serra deve estar a nevar bem...


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 20:22)

vamos vendo a evolução da temperatura... talvez 5,5ºC lá mais acima aos 580m...


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

Continua a chover, e temperatura  a descer.. 3,2ºC agora..


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Fev 2016 às 20:27)

5,4ºC na vila de Monchique, na Fóia já deve estar por volta dos 2ºC... a partir desta noite e até amanhã de manhã, quase certo que qualquer coisa que caia lá em cima será no estado sólido.


----------



## MikeCT (26 Fev 2016 às 20:29)

Ás 19h na Fóia estavam 3,2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

Já parou de chover...
Sigo neste momento com *4,7ºC *e vento moderado.


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 20:48)

Na Meia Praia agora chuva misturada com algum gelo que não consigo considerar granizo...


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

E já passou e já se vê as estrelas..acho que o problema neste evento é que são células muito pequenas e que passam com alguma rapidez..


----------



## Illicitus (26 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

Happy disse:


> Na Meia Praia agora chuva misturada com algum gelo que não consigo considerar granizo...



Também eu estou na Meia Praia. Bela chuvada agora, mas foi rápida.


----------



## Thomar (26 Fev 2016 às 20:57)

Finalmente a temperatura a descer. Agora em Ponte de Sôr +6,3ºC.


----------



## MikeCT (26 Fev 2016 às 21:05)

2,3ºC na Fóia às 20:00


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 21:09)

A temperatura já vai descendo, o vento intensificou-se novamente, sensação horrível 
*4,3ºC *
penso que por agora a torneira fechou-se no interior.


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

Tenho um feeling que já deve ter caído alguma coisa na Foia..Forte chuvada puxada a vento outra vez..


----------



## Telmo Assunção (26 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

Happy disse:


> Tenho um feeling que já deve ter caído alguma coisa na Foia..Forte chuvada puxada a vento outra vez..


provável! Às 17h já caía granizo e estavam 4ºC


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 21:44)

Não há maneira de saber o que se passa lá?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

4,3ºC e chuviscos.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

com +1,5ºC só vi chuva misturada com gelo a 580m no Caldeirão em 2010. Deve ser esse o ambiente da Foia.


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 21:55)

Pois..sei que granizo tem caído


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

Começa agora a cair uma chuvinha fraca acompanhada de rajadas. 3,3ºC actuais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

V.R.S.A.

Cota = 7m

8.4ºC

Vento Nulo.

Temperatura calculada a 500m = 3.4ºC


----------



## actioman (26 Fev 2016 às 21:58)

Algumas imagens das diferentes caras do dia por aqui.



























Dia ventoso com uma manhã e inicio de tarde chuvosos, depois entrámos em regime de aguaceiros e têm sido frequentes mas de muito curta duração de uma forma geral. A temperatura máxima andou a rondar os 11ºC e a mínima é a actual com cerca de 5ºC. Isto segundo os registos da EMA do IPMA e para a cidade. recordo que por volta das 18h estive no Alto de Vila Boim (a 8km de Elvas) a uma cota de cerca de 500m e enquanto caía um belo aguaceiro (que passou de raspão junto à cidade) a temperatura desceu até aos 3ºC. Nos momentos de maior precipitação foi visível nos vidros do carro água neve por entre a chuva.

Aqui fica o vídeo de um desses momentos (se possível ver em HD)


De resto neste momento chuvisca de vez em quando, há vento e uma sensação térmica desagradável na rua!

Amanhã toca levantar cedo. A ver se ainda vejo neve 100%, provavelmente em Marvão e Serra de São Mamede, caso seja possível subir!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

Está um pouco difícil neste momento, estão 2ºC entre os 560-660m, mas o frio ainda não entrou em pleno. Haverá alguma probabilidade de ver neve a cair na cidade a partir de amanhã de manhã se os aguaceiros resultantes da instabilidade forem fortes o suficiente (ou na alta da cidade, já que a cota estará nos 500-600). No caso de haver aguaceiros ao final da noite, então nevará mesmo, já que a cota estará nos cerca de 300m. Veremos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

Boas...

A partir de agora as cotas vão baixar... penso que todos os aguaceiros que caírem agora serão sob neve a partir dos 300/400m altitude... inclusive Algarve... A depressão vens bem mais activa...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

Aguaceiro moderado  e trouxe com ele algum granizo, *4,3ºC *


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 22:24)

V.R.S.A.

7.8ºC..Céu limpo...e células em redor..


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 22:27)

estamos quase todo o país mesmo no centro daquele corredor de células que vem de latitudes mais altas...confirmam-se os cenários de há 3-4 dias atrás e não os últimos que colocavam todo o conjunto mais para leste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 22:31)

V.R.S.A.

7.6ºC ... Já chove miúdo| 

Temperatura calculada a 500m = 4.65ºC


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

Volta a chuva forte com muito vento


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

Relatos de Foia??? Alguém tem??? ... Segundo os meus cálculos 1.2ºC em Foia...


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

Falei a 1 hora com um amigo que mora na enconsta da Foia é estavam 4º, muito vento e chuva com granizo apenas..


----------



## PedroMAR (26 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

Évora: 
Vento - 2.90m/s  324º
Temperatura - 5.50


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Relatos de Foia??? Alguém tem??? ... Segundo os meus cálculos 1.2ºC em Foia...


Nem precisas de fazer contas, há lá uma estação. 

4,4ºC por aqui com vento moderado. As células já começam a ir morrendo...


----------



## Telmo Assunção (26 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

E já temos neve na Fóia..... os primeiros flocos começam a cair


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:49)

hehe


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

Há fotos?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 22:50)

células a ficarem pelo caminho, enfim, história do costume...se isso não acontecesse nevava bem em S. Mamede já esta noite


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

*Houston, we made a perfect landing. FOIA, over.*

o "nosso" ecobcg anda lá por cima e já confirmou na página dele...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

joralentejano disse:


> células a ficarem pelo caminho, enfim, história do costume...se isso não acontecesse nevava bem em S. Mamede já esta noite


Mesmo na cidade se durassem até perto das 4 da manhã. Aqui dependemos da instabilidade de amanhã, senão... até ao próximo.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

aqui por Faro temos aguaceiros, vai chovendo.


----------



## Telmo Assunção (26 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

Happy disse:


> Há fotos?


o Meteofontes diz que vai meter um video...... estou à espera.... e com vontade de pegar no carro e ir até lá..... mas a minha lareira não me deixa lololol


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2016 às 22:58)

Neste momento não estou pelos lados de Portalegre mas segundo me disseram nevou na serra...
A temperatura no Reguengo está entre 1,5ºc e os 2ºc, pelo que lá no alto deve estar com temperatura negativa, falta a precipitação


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

Ao contrário do que tem sido a noite já chove constantemente a alguns minutos...nota-se que está mais frio mas não tenho como medir


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo na cidade se durassem até perto das 4 da manhã. Aqui dependemos da instabilidade de amanhã, senão... até ao próximo.


Exactamente, veremos como será amanhã...pode ser que tenhamos sorte.


----------



## MikeCT (26 Fev 2016 às 23:17)

Em Faro (cidade) 8,0ºC e alguma chuva (0,6mm) na ultima hora. Total do dia vai em 5,0mm
Wind chill nos 2,8ºC


----------



## Illicitus (26 Fev 2016 às 23:21)

Aqui na Meia Praia Lagos, 9ºC e chuva inconstante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:29)

Boas, por aqui, tem chovido e sigo com 7.1ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2016 às 23:29)

6.9ºC


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 23:42)

Segundo consta na Foia foi apenas uns flocos e não acumulou muito...vamos ver as próximas celulas..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

Bem, começa oficialmente a barreira anti-interior, que só se quebrará talvez pelo nascer do sol. 4,3ºC por aqui, estagnados. 1,6ºC a cerca de 660m.


----------



## Happy (26 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Ao que parece a estação online da Foia congelou as 22h...


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

22hr UTC

23hr UTC - Tempo Universal Coordenado portanto é 00hr.

eu próprio estava a fazer confusão. A Foia está certinha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 00:00)

Penso que em Foia já neva... segundo os radares...

Por V.R.SA. Temp_ 6.8ºC e ceu limpo...


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 00:10)

8ºC em Faro e continuam os aguaceiros...
2,1ºC aos 900m da Foia...
talvez 4-5ºC aos 580metros do Caldeirão.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

2.1 egundo o IPMA a volt de 1h...

Muito menos... segundo as minhas estatísticas 1.4ºC senão 0ºC... as cotas vão estar baixas...


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 00:14)

em 2006 estava mais frio a esta hora... também chovia e a nossa respiração mais ou menos condensava... Mas ainda não estamos no ponto mais frio que teoricamente só chegará entre as 6 e as 9 da manhã.


----------



## MikeCT (27 Fev 2016 às 00:16)

Agreste disse:


> 22hr UTC
> 
> 23hr UTC - Tempo Universal Coordenado portanto é 00hr.
> 
> eu próprio estava a fazer confusão. A Foia está certinha.



Nós estamos no horário UTC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 00:43)

A temp_2m subiu .. 7.4ºC venha o proximo aguaceiro...tudo baixa...quase xegando!!!!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Fev 2016 às 00:48)

Por Évora sigo com 5º e começou agora a chover moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 00:49)

3,7ºC já em descida e 1,4ºC a 660m na Serra também já em descida. Começa a entrar o resto do ar frio.


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2016 às 00:59)

Agora já em Portimão grande chuvada com vento muito forte...deve ter dado umas rajadas interessantes de se registar nesta zona


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Por Évora sigo com 5º e começou agora a chover moderado.



Mais 30 minutos e chega a Estremoz.

3,7 ºC

EDIT (01:17): Muito vento mas nada de precipitação. Nuvens cruzam o horizonte...

EDIT (01:24): A nebulosidade tem a orientação noroeste/sueste, pelo que tem muita registencia em se deslocar cada vez mais para oriente... agora duvido que chegue tão a leste, aqui a Estremoz...

EDIT (01:36): Agora é definitivo: a precipitação não vai chegar por agora a Estremoz, uma vez que a nebulosidade tem o rumo sueste e dirige-se na direcção de Reguengos de Monsaraz.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 01:15)

aqui pela Fóia vºao caindo de vez em quando uns breves aguaceiros de neve, umas vezes misturada com chuva e granizo, outras so neve mesmo


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 01:30)

Parece vir aí um aguaceiro sobrevivente. Veremos onde passa. 3,7ºC ainda.


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2016 às 01:40)

Centro de Arraiolos (+- 350m) a pouco aguaceiro de água neve, notório nos vidros dos carros.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 01:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece vir aí um aguaceiro sobrevivente. Veremos onde passa. 3,7ºC ainda.



Acho que não... segue para sueste e vai passar a sul de Portalegre...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 01:48)

Vai passar em Portalegre, a ver no que dá...
Vento forte e *3,9°C*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 01:51)

Começa a chuviscar muito fraco, e muito fininho, semelhante a micro cristais de gelo. 3,6ºC.

Edit: Pingas fininhas mais intensas e bem geladas. Vento a aumentar de intensidade. No meio das pingas fininhas há algo mais grosso indistinguível, mas que "explode" ao aterrar no parapeito. Muito pouco no entanto, chuvisca apenas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 01:51)

Já neva acima dos 300 /400m ... seguramente...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 01:52)

V.R.S.A

6.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 01:56)

Cai um chuvisco bem forte e fininho que esvoaça.

Edit: Se chovesse "a sério" provavelmente ver-se-ia mais alguma coisa. Continua igual com 3,6ºC. 1,2ºC a 660m na Serra.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 01:58)

Alcaria do cume a 525m1.0.. segundo os meus  calculos.. por 6.5ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Fev 2016 às 02:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Mais 30 minutos e chega a Estremoz.
> 
> 3,7 ºC
> 
> ...


Como estão as coisas ai por Estremoz?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:02)

Alguem em Monchique????


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:03)

Vai começar a nevar na serra do caldeirão,...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 02:06)

PedroMAR disse:


> Como estão as coisas ai por Estremoz?



3.4 ºC e muito vento, com rajadas. Estou a acompanhar a evolução da precipitação no radar do IPMA para já nada de precipitação para aqui.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:07)

Bom, aguaceiro agora~!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:09)

0.6 EM FOIA,,,


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 02:10)

Temperatura agora em queda com 3,3ºC e 1,1ºC a 660m.

Edit: Muito o Wunderground sonha!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 02:11)

Que ventania por aqui


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:12)

Todos aguaceiros vao ser ser de neve,....alguem la cima???


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 02:17)

Tornado, entendo que todos estejamos em histeria pela descida das cotas de neve e entrada do ar frio agora de madrugada, mas sendo a Foía o local que é, é improvável que alguém lá esteja, e se estiver, decerto terá relatos para partilhar connosco amanhã. Postar repetidamente a mesma coisa, ou coisas relacionadas não irá fazer muita diferença senão adicionar algum spam ao tópico. Conter um pouco os entusiasmos, que estamos todos desertinhos de saber notícias do elemento branco. 

3,1ºC, a cair.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:19)

Estamos á  espera...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2016 às 02:25)

Todos os aparelhos estão na rua... to com 6.4ºC sem chuva.... ta um frio de k não se aguenta....


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2016 às 02:42)

Quanto a mim dois problemas, pouca precipitação (no caso de Portalegre) e H.R. muito elevada, seja em Portalegre seja na Foía. Assim para neve a 100% só com temperaturas de zero graus para baixo. Lá está entrada atlântica...
Mas a esperança é a última a morrer! 

Obrigado a todos pelos relatos!

]ToRnAdO[ já neva por aí? Queremos um boneco de neve algarvio!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 02:53)

actioman disse:


> Quanto a mim dois problemas, pouca precipitação (no caso de Portalegre) e H.R. muito elevada, seja em Portalegre seja na Foía. Assim para neve a 100% só com temperaturas de zero graus para baixo. Lá está entrada atlântica...
> Mas a esperança é a última a morrer!
> 
> Obrigado a todos pelos relatos!
> ...


Há a chance de se ver qualquer coisa num aguaceiro mais forte, mas, claro, nunca acumulando. Mesmo por isso amanhã mais cedo estou a pé para acompanhar os aguaceiros previstos para de manhã com cotas mais baixas.  

2,9ºC ainda a descer.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2016 às 03:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há a chance de se ver qualquer coisa num aguaceiro mais forte, mas, claro, nunca acumulando. Mesmo por isso amanhã mais cedo estou a pé para acompanhar os aguaceiros previstos para de manhã com cotas mais baixas.
> 
> 2,9ºC ainda a descer.



Já somos dois!! 

Se estivesse no alto de Vila Boim teria visto qualquer coisa à pouco... O aguaceiro que passou de raspão em Portalegre passou em cheio por lá!


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2016 às 03:17)

Arraiolos . 2° pelo radar alguns aguaceiros a caminho. A ver se é desta!


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2016 às 03:39)

Agua-neve, cada vez mais sólida. 1.9°


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2016 às 04:05)

Neva em Arraiolos


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Fev 2016 às 04:06)

Sulman disse:


> Neva em Arraiolos


Fotos


----------



## PedroMAR (27 Fev 2016 às 04:06)

Évora está com 3.80ºC


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2016 às 04:21)

PedroMAR disse:


> Fotos


Tenho video. Logo após publicar a mensagem parou É o problema deste evento, as células são pequenas, esteve grande parte a chover água-neve e quando a temperatura permitiu nevar acabou-se rapidamente a precipitação, vamos ver o próximo aguaceiro.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 05:31)

Regressei a casa... às 03h30 mais ou menos, nevou bem, durante uns 4 a 5 minutos, a 800m de altitude. No resto do tempo, ou era granizo, ou água neve, ou granizo e uns farrapos à mistura...sem acumular nada. Quando abalei de lá é que me pareceu que a cota já estava a querer descer mais um pouco... Os aguaceiros que lá estão a chegar agora devem dar um bom aguaceiro de neve...
Depois de dormir um pouco, logo coloco um video


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia! A temperatura mínima foi de +3,7ºC. Agora estão +4,6ºC. Vai chuviscando.


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Fev 2016 às 07:40)

ecobcg disse:


> Regressei a casa... às 03h30 mais ou menos, nevou bem, durante uns 4 a 5 minutos, a 800m de altitude. No resto do tempo, ou era granizo, ou água neve, ou granizo e uns farrapos à mistura...sem acumular nada. Quando abalei de lá é que me pareceu que a cota já estava a querer descer mais um pouco... Os aguaceiros que lá estão a chegar agora devem dar um bom aguaceiro de neve...
> Depois de dormir um pouco, logo coloco um video



Depois de saires a temperatura desceu bem, dos mais de 1ºC positivos, passou para muito perto dos 0ºC nas horas seguintes, e com aguaceiros a passar. Certamente caíram mais aguaceiros de neve pura, não sei foi se acumulou...


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 07:54)

Pelas imagens de radar, vem lá muita chuva, deve ser a última oportunidade de cair qualquer coisa, porque a partir das 9H/10H a temperatura deverá subir


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 08:08)

neve apenas pelos 600-700 metros... não chega para o Caldeirão.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 08:13)

Chove fraco por Ponte de Sôr. Estou atento a ver se vem alguma coisa misturada. Estão +4,1ºC.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2016 às 08:15)

Não consegue chegar nada ao interior (zonas raianas)....
Era de esperar!


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2016 às 08:19)

actioman disse:


> Não consegue chegar nada ao interior (zonas raianas)....
> Era de esperar!


Não consegue, nem deve conseguir, acabou a esperança, até para o ano!


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2016 às 08:20)

Aguaceiro vindo da direcção de Mora/Ponte Sor. Água-neve com 2º no Castelo e também no centro da vila e na estrada Pavia-Arraiolos, com 3º.

Penso que é a última façanha deste evento. A temperatura irá subir agora, apesar do GFS prever cota de 350 metros ate meio da tarde não acho possível, se neste momento a cota esta nessa altitude (segundo o modelo) e já não há neve solida como por volta das 4h


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2016 às 08:35)

O céu por aqui já está a abrir e ainda bem, vai-se estar bem ao sol a aquecer.
Este evento foi um fiasco para aqui e para a semana já vem a primavera.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 08:36)

A temperatura desceu bem  depois do último aguaceiro e quase a bater a mínima do dia, +3,8ºC!


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 09:24)

poucas novidades por aqui... a temperatura nos 9ºC e de momento sem chuva.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 09:25)

Boas. Fui dar uma volta de carro até ao ponto mais alto ao pé de Ponte de Sôr, junto ao Vale de Açor, que aí tem um marco geodésico que fica a cerca de 230m de altitude e a temperatura aí era de +3ºC e na cidade de +4ºC. Agora está muito sol e a temperatura a subir. 
Devia ter aqui uma serra com pelos menos 600m ao meu lado para ver neve ao água-neve.


----------



## MikeCT (27 Fev 2016 às 09:29)

Às 7:00 estavam 0,5ºC na Fóia e precipitação de 1,1mm. Não sei se deu para acumular..Continuaram a passar algumas células e se nevou mais, seguramente alguém tirou fotos..


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

Aperitivo no alto da Serra de S. Mamede


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2016 às 09:40)

Às 8h estavam 0.2ºc em Portalegre, com o céu muito nublado e vento moderado, estava bastante frio.
Quem continua otimista é o GFS que prevê neve para a tarde acima dos 500/ 600m


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Às 8h estavam 0.2ºc em Portalegre, com o céu muito nublado e vento moderado, estava bastante frio.
> Quem continua otimista é o GFS que prevê neve para a tarde acima dos 500/ 600m


Isso é que era bom para o pessoal de Portalegre.
Infelizmente neste momento a precipitação é só no litoral, se chegasse aí agora...


----------



## MikeCT (27 Fev 2016 às 09:48)

Fóia com -0,2º C às 8 da manhã..Vou encerar a prancha


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

Estremoz: céu parcialmente nublado e com 3,9 ºC por agora; a mínima foi de 2,1 ºC ao início da manhã, quando existia muita nebulosidade baixa/nevoeiro.
Atenção ao vento, que sopra moderado, com rajadas fortes, especialmente nos sítios mais elevados.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 10:01)

4,4 graus a subir exponencialmente, sem vestígios de células. Os modelos sobre estimaram a convecção disponível, no entanto este período sem nada pode ser benéfico para a tarde.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 10:04)

Estrada entre Portalegre e S. Julião - Cota 800/850mts - 8.20 h


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 10:08)

Boa! Isso deve estar aí já há largas horas, dada a inexistência de aguaceiros a partir da noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2016 às 10:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estrada entre Portalegre e S. Julião - Cota 800/850mts - 8.20 h


Bom video!, realmente eu pensava que não tinha acumulado quase nada mas agora que o nevoeiro desapareceu é que vejo que realmente acumulou na serra.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 10:20)

Recebi um video de queda de neve no Malhão, esta manhã!


----------



## MikeCT (27 Fev 2016 às 10:23)

Em Faro(cidade) estavam 8,4ºC, veio um chuvisco e baixou para os 6,9ºC


----------



## MikeCT (27 Fev 2016 às 10:24)

ecobcg disse:


> Recebi um video de queda de neve no Malhão, esta manhã!



Partilha!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia a todos

Logo pela fresquinha (8h) decidi ir ver onde tinha nevado. Apesar do frio considerável que havia em Portalegre (cerca de 0,5ºC), não se adivinhava qualquer vestígio de neve nas montanhas próximas, pois o nevoeiro também impedia qualquer visualização à distância.
Fui subindo aos poucos e só a partir de uma cota 750/800 mts conseguia ver alguma coisa... 
Na estrada entre Portalegre e S. Julião era o aspecto que havia conforme o vídeo anterior. Como não havia neve acumulada, decidi ir até ao topo de S. Mamede.
Aqui estão algumas fotos.






A neve transforma as paisagens em algo único, mas aqui era mais gelo do que outra coisa...






As acumulações quase inexistentes, excepto nalgumas rochas ou como nesta madeira.






No topo, junto ao marco geodésico (1025 mts) e um vento de cortar os ossos...






O video seguinte é curto mas não dava para mais, mesmo ligeiramente abrigado do vento...







O sol já queria romper a camada de nuvens que envolviam o "congelador" 






Uns detalhes 











Calculo que o vento devia estar entre os 50/60 kms/hora, pelo que devem entender a pressa para tirar as fotos e voltar ao carro... A sensação térmica era demasiado baixa, mesmo bem agasalhado e com as luvas... 

Quanto às previsões para hoje, infelizmente não houve precipitação quando devia, ou seja, às primeiras horas da manhã, pelo que qualquer sonho em novas precipitações de neve são para esquecer...


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2016 às 10:48)

Há relatos de queda de neve esta madrugada aqui em Montemor. Esta manhã vi cair sleet no vidro do carro por volta das 9 e 15 da manhã, aconteceu durante um aguaceiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 11:15)

5,6ºC e algumas nuvens, e pelo radar parece estar tudo a debilitar-se. Com a entrada do CAPE veremos o que acontece, mas a cotas já estarão um pouco mais altas. Estou mesmo a ver que tenho que mudar-me para outro local do interior quando há eventos de neve


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2016 às 11:23)

Se houver precipitação para a tarde e eu vir que há condições para nevar irei á serra, pelo que vejo daqui da minha casa tem muito pouca acumulação...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 11:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> 4,4 graus a subir exponencialmente, sem vestígios de células. Os modelos sobre estimaram a convecção disponível, no entanto este período sem nada pode ser benéfico para a tarde.



 exactamente... o interior deve beneficiar com a actividade convectiva durante o período da tarde: períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos...


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2016 às 11:26)

Isto são cortinas de neve? Ou ilusão de óptica?

Foto tirada esta manhã por volta das 8horas no castelo de Montemor.


----------



## luky (27 Fev 2016 às 11:33)

Queda de granizo ainda á pedaço.
Hoje nao ha praia :/


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 11:46)

no Algarve só parece haver notícia de neve na Foia aos 800 metros... as temperaturas não foram suficientemente baixas.
os aguaceiros mais intensos no barlavento. Aqui por Faro já se abriram os céus com bom sol.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2016 às 11:47)

aguaceiros e alguns com trovoada agora nas horas centrais do dia.


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 11:58)

Bem, eu por aqui já não espero nada deste evento, até agora desde ontem, o que mais significativo aconteceu foram as várias vezes que ontem caíram aguaceiros, sendo um deles forte às 12h45m, o facto de estar fresquinho, talvez os aguaceiros desta madrugada tenham tido "alguma surpresa" lá dentro.
Ou seja, aqui não ocorreu trovoada, nem granizo, nem sleet, graupel ou água-neve e muito menos neve. 
Pode ser que para o próximo inverno que o alto-alentejo sorria com uma poderosa entrada continental que pinte tudo de branco!   .


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 12:10)

6,9ºC com apenas alguns cumulus. A instabilidade ainda não passa para este lado.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 12:22)

ALGARVE com chuva entre as 12h30 e as 13h00...


----------



## sielwolf (27 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

Chuva e granizo em Portimão


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 12:40)

Parece haver alguma acumulação... possivelmente neve e granizo tudo misturado 

Foto de Rei das Praias, no facebook





Foto de Mina Automóveis no Facebook





Estou a fazer upload de um video... já partilho


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2016 às 13:24)

vi agora directo da tvi na Foia que havia neve acumulado, andavam lá pessoas a brincar com bolas de neve


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 13:26)

Boa tarde,
Sol e muitos cumulus...
Tatual: *7,1°C
Vento moderado a forte
*
Mínima de *2,4°C*


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2016 às 13:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Recebi um video de queda de neve no Malhão, esta manhã!



Estamos a aguardar por vê-lo! 




Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Logo pela fresquinha (8h) decidi ir ver onde tinha nevado. Apesar do frio considerável que havia em Portalegre (cerca de 0,5ºC), não se adivinhava qualquer vestígio de neve nas montanhas próximas, pois o nevoeiro também impedia qualquer visualização à distância.
> Fui subindo aos poucos e só a partir de uma cota 750/800 mts conseguia ver alguma coisa...
> ...



Obrigado Miguel por teres ido lá acima e mostrares o que todos queríamos ver! Eu tinha intenção de aí ter ido e a Marvão, mas perante o que sabemos, falta de precipitação, era perder o meu tempo, porque não ia fazer turismo, ia desfrutar do que muitos gostamos, a neve!
Isso parece também muito sincelo, devido ao nevoeiro, vento e temperaturas baixas.
Em todo caso grandes registos!! 



trepkos disse:


> Isto são cortinas de neve? Ou ilusão de óptica?
> 
> Foto tirada esta manhã por volta das 8horas no castelo de Montemor.



Sim parecem ser, também podem ser granizo, mas perante as condições que temos encima de nós e mais a essa hora, eram certamente milhares de flocos a esvoaçarem em direcção ao solo! 

Por cá noite ventosa, a mínima segundo o IPMA foi cerca de 3ºC pelas 8h. O dia apresenta-se ventoso e parcialmente nublado. Sensação térmica desagradável.
Neste momento a temperatura é de cerca de 8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 14:11)

Aqui fica o video da madrugada passada!


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 14:28)

Céu a ficar escuro para NE


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 14:41)

Algumas células em formação em Espanha, por aqui absolutamente nada, mas o céu está a começar a apresentar nuvens de desenvolvimento mais avançado, mas muito esporadicamente. Aqui em cima da cidade está... quase limpo. Estou mesmo a ver a serra a impedir a formação de nuvens. 8,2ºC e 45% HR.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

Para E está assim:





Mas para NE...


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2016 às 15:40)

Que bafo  +12ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 16:18)

actioman disse:


> Obrigado Miguel por teres ido lá acima e mostrares o que todos queríamos ver! Eu tinha intenção de aí ter ido e a Marvão, mas perante o que sabemos, falta de precipitação, era perder o meu tempo, porque não ia fazer turismo, ia desfrutar do que muitos gostamos, a neve!
> Isso parece também muito sincelo, devido ao nevoeiro, vento e temperaturas baixas.
> Em todo caso grandes registos!!



Também achei o mesmo, pois o nevoeiro e o frio intenso deverá ter acrescentado humidade à neve que caiu e depois congelou, ficando em gelo, principalmente sobre a cobertura vegetal.
Infelizmente não tivemos a precipitação nas horas mais frias e assim é impossível esperar milagres.
Obrigado pelas palavras


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 16:19)

E é assim, por aqui... 





8,4ºC.


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2016 às 16:19)

Bem lá consegui ir a Foia ver como estava..pela enconsta Sul já havia alguns montes de neve com granizo a mistura a partir dos 600\700 metros, pela encosta norte consegui ver alguns montes até quase a entrada da vila de Monchique. Na Foia estavam 3º segundo o meu carro mas a sensação térmica era muito inferior devido ao vento, estava um vento que não se suportava estar lá fora..Havia alguma acumulação ainda e algum granizo, as poças já era na maioria àgua e o gelo estava a derreter facilmente..Eram cerca 13:30 quando lá estive, disse quem lá vive que a melhor altura foi entre as 10 e as 11 em nevou bem.. aqui ficam as fotos


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica o video da madrugada passada!



Excelente registo! Ali pelas 4h30 em diante sim foi nevar. Tens ade alterar o titulo e acrescentar neve! Aquilo não é água-neve, é neve 100%!

Obrigado pelo esforço, tantas horas lá... Mas quem corre por gosto não cansa, como se diz!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

Happy disse:


> Bem lá consegui ir a Foia ver como estava..pela enconsta Sul já havia alguns montes de neve com granizo a mistura a partir dos 600\700 metros, pela encosta norte consegui ver alguns montes até quase a entrada da vila de Monchique. Na Foia estavam 3º segundo o meu carro mas a sensação térmica era muito inferior devido ao vento, estava um vento que não se suportava estar lá fora..Havia alguma acumulação ainda e algum granizo, as poças já era na maioria àgua e o gelo estava a derreter facilmente..Eram cerca 13:30 quando lá estive, disse quem lá vive que a melhor altura foi entre as 10 e as 11 em nevou bem.. aqui ficam as fotos



Ai está a diferença entre haver precipitação ou não haver, nas horas de maior frio... Pelo que vejo e pelo que vi no topo de S. Mamede, a Fóia ganhou por ás e bisca...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

Céu pouco nublado e penso que por aqui este evento já está dado por terminado, agora é esperar até ao próximo que em princípio só já será para o próximo inverno...
*Vento moderado a forte
8,6°C*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

Finalmente um aguaceiro a norte... No entanto, parece estar a dividir-se em 2, típico quando se aproximam da serra, o que os faz apenas rasarem a cidade... Enfim. 7,8ºC, mas a descer rapidamente.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 16:49)

actioman disse:


> Excelente registo! Ali pelas 4h30 em diante sim foi nevar. Tens ade alterar o titulo e acrescentar neve! Aquilo não é água-neve, é neve 100%!
> 
> Obrigado pelo esforço, tantas horas lá... Mas quem corre por gosto não cansa, como se diz!



Obrigado!
Mas no titulo está lá "Neve"..


----------



## PTG (27 Fev 2016 às 16:50)

Hoje mínima de 2,1°C e máxima de 8,1°C. A HR variou entre os 79% e os 63%. Neste momento estão 7,6°C e céu a nublar. Não nevou na cidade e este ano já não deve nevar.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2016 às 16:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica o video da madrugada passada!


Brutal, brutal mesmo!


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2016 às 17:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica o video da madrugada passada!



Isto assim vale a pena penar a noite..Grande registo, deve ser dos melhores registos de neve no Algarve de sempre


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 17:25)

Passou quase tudo ao lado! Ainda chove bem forte a sudoeste, no entanto, chegou a cair graupel/micro flocos, se o aguaceiro tivesse sido mais forte...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 17:27)

Parece que me enganei 
Céu muito escuro...
O aguaceiro parece que vem carregado de granizo


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 17:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece que me enganei
> Céu muito escuro...
> O aguaceiro parece que vem carregado de granizo


Dava para ver granizo, e neve a níveis mais altos, mas passou tudo ao lado daqui. Boa sorte por aí com o granizo. 6,2ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2016 às 17:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Brutal, brutal mesmo!





Happy disse:


> Isto assim vale a pena penar a noite..Grande registo, deve ser dos melhores registos de neve no Algarve de sempre



 Obrigado! Foi uma noite engraçada sim senhor...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Dava para ver granizo, e neve a níveis mais altos, mas passou tudo ao lado daqui. Boa sorte por aí com o granizo. 6,2ºC.


Aqui também passou ao lado, começou a chover bem e com  granizo à mistura mas foi rapidíssimo, apenas deu para molhar o chão.
*6,7ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

Céu bem negro a oeste, passa uma célula ao largo. 5,9ºC. No próximo inverno haverá mais, é sempre bom não ter fé nestes eventos atlânticos... Apesar de serem os mais comuns.


----------



## PTG (27 Fev 2016 às 18:38)

Neste momento 5,6°C. Céu parcialmente limpo. Confirma-se, neve só para o próximo Inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2016 às 18:54)

Parabéns pelos registos pessoal, valeu a pena o esforço destas "saidas de campo" espectaculares, é por estas e por outras que este forum é respeitado por muita gente.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Logo pela fresquinha (8h) decidi ir ver onde tinha nevado. Apesar do frio considerável que havia em Portalegre (cerca de 0,5ºC), não se adivinhava qualquer vestígio de neve nas montanhas próximas, pois o nevoeiro também impedia qualquer visualização à distância.
> Fui subindo aos poucos e só a partir de uma cota 750/800 mts conseguia ver alguma coisa...
> ...



Excelente reportagem do teto do Alentejo  *Dias Miguel*, nas tuas fotos vê-se que neve há muito pouca, mas não foi por falta de frio que não nevou mais. O mais impressionante é a quantidade de sincelo (gelo que cobre todas as superfícies), diria que se nevar no Alentejo já é raro, haver acumulações de sincelo com este nível ainda deve ser mais raro, incrível mesmo!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Ando aqui a pesquisar no facebook e encontrei fotos da Serra do Monchique (Fóia) que vou publicar com a devida fonte de informação. Parece que alguns automobilistas usaram correntes de neve eheh











Mar ao longe 





Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Foia-Monchique/283142761767923?fref=ts


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2016 às 20:01)

A tarde ocorreu com um aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos. Vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 20:24)

Vento forte não dá tréguas, sigo com *4,1°C *mas a sensação deve ser bem inferior...se não estiver nos negativos anda lá perto


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2016 às 21:51)

Algumas fotos de hoje na Serra de São Mamede (distrito de Portalegre)











Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Parque-Natural-da-Serra-de-S-Mamede/292542920808844?fref=ts


----------



## joralentejano (27 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Boas,
Noite gelada por Arronches 
*Vento fraco a moderado
2,7°C
89% HR
*


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2016 às 01:29)

Mais um mês seco no sotavento algarvio, até Segunda não se espera nenhuma surpresa pelo que o mês deverá acabar com 25 a 40 mm acumulados. Não é catastrófico, aguenta a vegetação mas não traz água aos ribeiros e ribeiras nem chega aos poços. Toda a chuva veio de noroeste e não houve nenhuma actividade no Golfo de Cádis. Aguardemos pelo mês de Março. Antes de 1980 era o mês mais chuvoso do ano em algumas estações algarvias e com frequência tinha mais de 100 mm. Se a Primavera ficasse na média da normal antiga, anterior a 1980, teríamos 150 a 200 mm. Com os 200 a 300 já acumulados no sotavento o ano ficaria desenrascado. Com a normal mais recentes precisaríamos de 130 a 150 mm... Em 2008 por exemplo caíram quase 200 mm só e Abril e em 2010 ou 2011 também houve Primaveras interessantes. Mas se não virar a NAO negativo agora em Março esqueçam.


----------



## parvonia (28 Fev 2016 às 02:52)

Visita a Serra de São Mamede pelas 14:30


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2016 às 03:23)

parvonia disse:


> Visita a Serra de São Mamede pelas 14:30



Belo sincelo.


----------



## MikeCT (28 Fev 2016 às 10:13)

frederico disse:


> Mais um mês seco no sotavento algarvio, até Segunda não se espera nenhuma surpresa pelo que o mês deverá acabar com 25 a 40 mm acumulados. Não é catastrófico, aguenta a vegetação mas não traz água aos ribeiros e ribeiras nem chega aos poços. Toda a chuva veio de noroeste e não houve nenhuma actividade no Golfo de Cádis. Aguardemos pelo mês de Março. Antes de 1980 era o mês mais chuvoso do ano em algumas estações algarvias e com frequência tinha mais de 100 mm. Se a Primavera ficasse na média da normal antiga, anterior a 1980, teríamos 150 a 200 mm. Com os 200 a 300 já acumulados no sotavento o ano ficaria desenrascado. Com a normal mais recentes precisaríamos de 130 a 150 mm... Em 2008 por exemplo caíram quase 200 mm só e Abril e em 2010 ou 2011 também houve Primaveras interessantes. Mas se não virar a NAO negativo agora em Março esqueçam.



Em Faro (cidade) tenho 17,6mm este mês, com os 27,2 mm de Janeiro não temos grande fartura e água nos solos...


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Boas,
Depois da desilusão de ontem, hoje o dia segue com o céu praticamente limpo, porém bastante vento.
Vão se seguir uns dias de sol e temperatura amena, este inverno tem os dias contados...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2016 às 13:04)

Bom dia,
Muito sol e algumas nuvens para NE
Vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes de NNE
Sigo com *11,9°C
*
Dias amenos aproximam-se mas as noites por aqui serão frias, a normal amplitude térmica de março e abril...este inverno já deu o que tinha a dar, só se março trouxer algo inesperado mas duvido. 
Esperemos que a primavera traga muita animação


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2016 às 14:39)

Para NE está assim...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*13,5°C*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Final da tarde com aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de aguaceiros no leste alentejano... Ar muito frio.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Fev 2016 às 19:41)

Mais algumas fotos de ontem da neve na Serra do Monchique (Fóia)





















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Foia-Monchique/283142761767923?fref=ts


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

Boa Noite 
Tarde de muito nebulosidade e até houve ocorrência de um aguaceiro fraco...
Algumas fotos 




Nesta foto, em frente é possível ver um cumulonimbus bem desenvolvido no meio das serras...




Esta nuvem foi a que deu o aguaceiro, antes de começar a chover a nuvem estava em rotação e de repente houve muito vento 








Começou a chover quando o sol apareceu e só não choveu mais porque passou ao lado...
No verão passado aconteceu o mesmo (não me lembro do dia mas penso que foi em Agosto) uma nuvem muito escura formou-se por cima da vila e deu muito vento, era pó por todo o lado e também deu umas pingas, lembro-me da temperatura descer de 31ºC para 26ºC em menos de 5 minutos nesse dia...pena não estar inscrito no fórum nessa altura.
Ao final do dia...









Máx: *14,3ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC 
*
Tatual: *6,8ºC
vento fraco*


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2016 às 23:56)

Noite fria por aqui,
*4,3°C *e vento nulo

Até amanhã


----------



## vamm (29 Fev 2016 às 00:59)

Ontem (Sáb. 27), pelas 17h:


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Fev 2016 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Manhã fresca por Portalegre. Às 8h estavam 5,5ºC no termómetro do carro, mas com uma sensação térmica muito inferior, dado o vento moderado de norte, com céu limpo de um azul profundo.
Agora estou em Arronches, com as mesmas condições e uma temperatura algo mais alta, por causa do sol, que timidamente vai aquecendo o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2016 às 11:55)

Bom dia 
O dia começou fresquinho com uma mínima de *3,8°C *(o vento não deixou descer mais).
Agora sol bem quentinho e o vento é fraco mas fresco, dia agradável


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Fev 2016 às 13:57)

Serra de São Mamede, 27/2/16, foto de João Figueira:


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Grandes registos pessoal! 

Estas últimas fotos do joralentejano e a da vamm! Muito boas mesmo! Temos fotógrafos sim senhor! 

Por cá ainda em ressaca da grande azia do fds! 
O dia de hoje já teve cheirinho a Primavera e a passarada já se vai escutando chilrear um pouco por todo lado. Sinal de que o Inverno tá a dar a ultimas, ou melhor aqui nem chegou a fazer-se sentir muito... Melhores anos virão, espero!

Hoje a máxima já foi até aos 17º/18ºC! 
Neste momento ainda com 17ºC. Não fosse pelo vento ainda fresco e parecia mesmo Primavera!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

actioman disse:


> Estas últimas fotos do joralentejano e a da vamm! Muito boas mesmo! Temos fotógrafos sim senhor!


Obrigadoo!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

Boas,
Dia primaveril...
Máxima de *16,6°C *

Tatual: *5,5°C*
*Vento nulo*


----------



## vamm (29 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

actioman disse:


> Estas últimas fotos do joralentejano e a da vamm! Muito boas mesmo! Temos fotógrafos sim senhor!


Obrigada 

Hoje esteve um dia completamente limpo, mas apesar do sol ser quentinho... à sombra era impossível estar! Horrível! E em casa? Pior ainda!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2016 às 22:26)

*3,9ºC*
_____________________________
Fevereiro chega hoje ao fim e quanto a precipitação deve ter ficado na média, na junção de Janeiro e Fevereiro o acumulado deve estar entre 100/200mm. A temperatura deve ter ficado um pouco acima da média.
Março promete começar quente e seco mas esperemos que não seja assim o mês todo...


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 23:45)

vamm disse:


> Ontem (Sáb. 27), pelas 17h:



vamm não me canso de ver a tua foto! Deslumbrante certamente! Que grande registo! Esta com a tua devida autorização fica guardada no meu PC e é uma das minhas favoritas! Simples e tão bela...

A  noite segue "amena" com cerca de 9ºC, ali para os lados da EMA do IPMA de Estremoz a coisa vai fresquinha!  No resumo horário das 22h registava apenas 3,9ºC!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Fev 2016 às 23:50)

Arronches está entre Portalegre e Elvas mas a temperatura não tem nada a ver 
Segundo o IPMA ás 22h:
Portalegre: *9,1ºC*
Elvas: *9,4ºC
*
e um caso à parte...
Arronches: *2,4ºC*
Inversão térmica em altas, que frio


----------



## actioman (29 Fev 2016 às 23:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Arronches está entre Portalegre e Elvas mas a temperatura não tem nada a ver
> Segundo o IPMA ás 22h:
> Portalegre: *9,1ºC*
> Elvas: *9,4ºC
> ...



Impecável mesmo! Grande Vila! Ai quando tu tiveres aí a tua estação!!! Que delicia será de acompanhar!!!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2016 às 00:12)

actioman disse:


> Impecável mesmo! Grande Vila! Ai quando tu tiveres aí a tua estação!!! Que delicia será de acompanhar!!!


Vai ser muito mais interessante mas em princípio só  terei a estação apenas quando o tempo começar a ficar mais quente, mas será interessante acompanhar as temperaturas também no verão. O clima de Portalegre e o clima de Elvas são algo diferentes e penso que é interessante estar no meio dos dois.


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2016 às 00:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai ser muito mais interessante mas em princípio só  terei a estação apenas quando o tempo começar a ficar mais quente, mas será interessante acompanhar as temperaturas também no verão. O clima de Portalegre e o clima de Elvas são algo diferentes e penso que é interessante estar no meio dos dois.



Sim! 
Ah e queremos uma webcam! 

Na ultima actualização das 23h do IPMA Elvas ficou com 8,1ºC, no entanto esta noite promete ser fria pelos modelos, em especial o GFS. Amanhã veremos como foi afinal!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2016 às 00:26)

actioman disse:


> Sim!
> Ah e queremos uma webcam!
> 
> Na ultima actualização das 23h do IPMA Elvas ficou com 8,1ºC, no entanto esta noite promete ser fria pelos modelos, em especial o GFS. Amanhã veremos como foi afinal!


Com o tempo tenho a certeza que terei isso tudo


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2016 às 03:26)

Belas fotos, pena não ter caído nada no Caldeirão. Há pessoas das aldeias da serra de Tavira que relatam queda frequente de água-neve no Inverno décadas atrás. Dada a idade de quem contou isto tal sucederia nas décadas de 40, 50 e 60.


----------



## james (1 Mar 2016 às 08:30)

frederico disse:


> Belas fotos, pena não ter caído nada no Caldeirão. Há pessoas das aldeias da serra de Tavira que relatam queda frequente de água-neve no Inverno décadas atrás. Dada a idade de quem contou isto tal sucederia nas décadas de 40, 50 e 60.



Não só aí,  mas em todo o país e mesmo  na Europa.  A Europa aqueceu nas últimas décadas.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Mar 2016 às 18:36)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (cidade) tenho 17,6mm este mês, com os 27,2 mm de Janeiro não temos grande fartura e água nos solos...



Estive pelo Algarve no fim de semana e passei por Faro. Pouco choveu e nota-se muita falta de humidade nos solos. A erva já espiga e não tem força, até as couves da direcção regional de agricultura definham por falta de água
Não há meio de chover e não se vislumbra nada para os próximos tempos. Parece estar quase consumado um ano de seca no Sul e bastante mais grave que o ano passado. Esperemos que haja um milagre até Maio...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2016 às 23:54)

Subida para a Foía no dia 27...

pviegas18o3


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2016 às 23:31)

actioman disse:


> vamm não me canso de ver a tua foto! Deslumbrante certamente! Que grande registo! Esta com a tua devida autorização fica guardada no meu PC e é uma das minhas favoritas! Simples e tão bela...
> 
> A  noite segue "amena" com cerca de 9ºC, ali para os lados da EMA do IPMA de Estremoz a coisa vai fresquinha!  No resumo horário das 22h registava apenas 3,9ºC!


Ohhh, obrigada  só lamento isso ter sido com o telemóvel, mas era o que tinha à mão na altura.




Gerofil disse:


> Subida para a Foía no dia 27...
> 
> pviegas18o3


O Sul a não desiludir!


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2016 às 00:25)

Realmente video impecável! Belo achado Gerofil! 
E como bem repete o homem no video: *Isto é Algarve, Mochique - Fóia*! 

Obrigado!


----------



## amando96 (3 Mar 2016 às 07:32)

Ou seja, nevou mais em Monchique do que na cidade Alemã onde moro


----------

